#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-11
<irma-teresa> Hi everyone, I'm writing because the caja manager can't seem to stop opening new windows and they seem to never load too. Does someone know where I can find an answer? I'm in an ubuntu mate 16.04
<rev_> Did you install antiviral by any chance?
<irma-teresa> Yes, I installed Antiviral, from the sofware boutique!
<rev_> Remove it. There is a problem reported here with it spawning caja endlessly: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/caja-with-dropbox-antivirus-problem-infinite-starting-caja/7160
<irma-teresa> ok, I'll try that!
<rev_> After removal, open your terminal and and type: caja -q
<rev_> That will restart caja properly. If the bug persists, we can rule out antiviral probably
<irma-teresa> the windows stop opening and loading after I uninstalled Antiviral, thanks!
<irma-teresa> I'll restart caja from the terminal!
<irma-teresa> I think that fix it! thank for the help!
<rev_> Anytime.
<mate|6828> Can Mate 16.04 be used with secure boot UEFI
<nomic> isn't that something you disable to install
<nomic> dunno what it is for
<nomic> thought, to prevent install of linux -- windows / m$ lock
<nomic> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<mate|6828> It replaces bios boot menu on Hps and other computers. Secure boot is enabled instead of Legacy to protect from Root Control
<mate|6828> Some Linux distros will install on UEFI boot systems without disabling secure boot others will not.
<nomic> Support for GPT in Linux is enabled by turning on the option CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION (EFI GUID Partition Support) during kernel configuration.[30] This option allows Linux to recognize and use GPT disks after the system firmware passes control over the system to Linux.
<nomic> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Linux
<he1kki> Hi guys. Managed to remove my mate panel as a whole by "remove from menu"-action (If I recall action correctly)
<he1kki> I bet that my cursor was placed in the top menu, not in the menu item I wanted to remove, so I don't have any kind of menu right now.
<he1kki> Hmm, one of my magic cmds fixed my Mate panel after reboot, don't know which one. Anyway, problem solved.
<jason__> can somebody help me... I can't register for the support forums because every time it keeps telling me my confirmation link is no longer valid
<jason__> I keep getting this synapse bug: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/synapse-crashes-in-16-04/5348/6
<jason__> but when I try to change the command to GTK_IM_MODULE='' synapse in the main menu preferences it doesn't launch
<mate|4813> hi
<Dasto> I just installed Ubuntu Mate 16.04 from the mini-cd and all was well until I installed Antiviral from Software Boutique(v1.10). After reboot I got ‘Starting Caja’ Loop. I uninstalled Antiviral and it stopped. Where do I report this and has anyone else seen this before?
<Akuli> what is antiviral
<Akuli> if i'm guessing right it's supposed to be an antivirus checker.. please don't use them
<Dasto> It's a gui frontend  for Clamav
<Akuli> i think there's alternative guis for it
<Akuli> anyway
<Dasto> It was in Software Boutique so I thought it was tested and safe to use.
<Dasto> Maybe it's just my laptop.
<Akuli> i don't think so
<Akuli> that sounds like a software issue to me
<Akuli> Dasto, the best antivirus you can ever have is your common sense
<Akuli> nothing will beat that
<Dasto> true. I thought I'd try it.
<Akuli> but why
<Akuli> if you've moved away from windows less than a week ago i understand that, and it's normal
<Dasto> I have been using linux for 8yrs now and haven't touched winblows for 3yrs now. I'm getting errors installing Minecraft. I'm now trying ppa route.
<Akuli> is there a linux version of it?
<Akuli> i thought it was a fully windows game
<Akuli> maybe it runs in wine?
<Dasto> Do you run Ubuntu Mate?
<Akuli> yes, on my other computer
<Akuli> this one is devuan
<Akuli> with mate
<Dasto> Okay. Minecraft is written in Java and has always run on Linux. Just a pain to run default way through terminal. That's why I always use lauchers from ppa's.
<Akuli> Dasto, why don't you create one yourself
<odroid> good evening
<Akuli> right-click a panel, add to panel, custom application launcher
<odroid> i cannot access
<Akuli> set up whatever command you need and a decent icon, you're ready to go
<odroid> welcome softwares
<Akuli> hi odroid
<odroid> i just got this odriod device
<Dasto> Sorry I meant unofficial installer not launcher.
<Akuli> you could even make a menu item of it
<Akuli> so it would be in your menu, with all the other stuff
<odroid> software boutique
<odroid> it says welcome could not feature any software that is compatible on this system
<odroid> any bro or sis have idea
<odroid> how to resolve this issue
<odroid> ?
<odroid> Dear Akuli can you help please?
<Akuli> which version of ubuntu mate are you running
<Akuli> odroid, i'd recommend just installing your software manually with the terminal or using synaptics package manager
<Akuli> more reliable
<odroid> MATE Desktop Environment 1.12.1
<gQuigs> where would be the best place to start a discussion about the the future of the i386 architecture on Ubuntu Mate?  (for instance I did it on the Ubuntu GNOME ML for them - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-gnome/2016-July/004072.html)
<Akuli> this computer is 32-bit
<SCHAAP137> 64-bit here
<gQuigs> Akuli: curious what chip, memory?
<Akuli> this is an old thinkpad r400
<Akuli> 2GB of ram
<Akuli> but my oldest computer is an imac g3, with 256MB of ram :D
<Akuli> runs ubuntu 12.04 with xfce just fine
<gQuigs> Akuli: do you think you'll upgrade it, or will it stay on 12.04 until it dies?
<Akuli> yes, and then it's time to figure out how devuan runs on it
<Akuli> because 14.04 with systemd would be way too slow
<gQuigs> Akuli: systemd doesn't really make things slower :)
<gQuigs> Akuli: and anyway, 16.04 is the version that introduced systemd
<Akuli> well, my personal experience has been completely the opposite
<Akuli> its not
<Akuli> 14.04 has it
<gQuigs> 14.04 has a systemd shim layer that does a few things, but Upstart is still in charge
<Akuli> well, that explains why so many people have issues with 16.04
<Akuli> based on the number of people coming to ubuntu help channels after releasing 16.04 its garbage, and now i know why
<Akuli> i'll never upgrade to it
<JakesDen> I tried updating ubuntu mate and now my pc won't boot up!
<JakesDen> I ran sudo apt dist-upgrade and now when I turn my pc on it says failed to load ldlinux.c32
<JakesDen> Help!
<Chakka____> sounds like a UEFI vs BIOS bootup problem - did you switch modes?
<Akuli> JakesDen, hold down left shift during startup, you'll get to a menu
<Akuli> JakesDen, highlight your ubuntu there, and press e
<Akuli> Chakka____, nice i didn't think of that.. we'll see if he gets to grub or not
<JakesDen> Holding left shift didn't work
<Akuli> still same error?
<JakesDen> Want a screens hot?
<Akuli> in that case Chakka____ knows what he's doing
<JakesDen> And my pc doesn't support uefi modes
<Akuli> JakesDen, do you have the installation cd?
<JakesDen> I will send screenshot any easy site to upload it to
<Akuli> or dvd or usb stick or whatever
<Akuli> JakesDen, postimg.org and imgur.com
<Akuli> actually, pasteboard.co is great
<JakesDen> No I dont but I can boot the install usb off my android phone
<Akuli> :D
<Akuli> can you boot the usb stick on your computer?
<JakesDen> https://postimg.org/image/rz7w96yuv/
<Akuli> does it just do that when you boot it?
<JakesDen> Yes
<Akuli> which architecture?
<Akuli> i386, amd64, powerpc...?
<JakesDen> I pressed esc and it says grub loading but it doesn't do nothing
<JakesDen> Amd64
<Akuli> so grub is broken
<Akuli> can you boot the usb stick on your computer?
<JakesDen> Yup
<JakesDen> Can I try the grub rescue disk?
<Akuli> i don't like that
<Akuli> just a plain ubuntu iso would be nice
<JakesDen> It only happened since linux kernel was uodated
<Akuli> all linux mint fans would say that their distro never does that :D
<JakesDen> I will start downloading ubuntu mate ISO now
<Akuli> do you have the grub resque disc downloaded?
<Akuli> and how long will downloading take?
<JakesDen> Mabey only 5 mins
<JakesDen> If I had BitTorrent then it would be 1 min
<JakesDen> Do I have to reinstall ubuntu mate?
<JakesDen> I just realised I had a usb with corrupted grub plugged into my pc
<Akuli> oh :D
<JakesDen> #derp
<JakesDen> I quote like linux distros
<pilne> i'm looking to install win7 alongside my mate, i already have the partition set aside and formatted ntfs, will installing windows overwrite my mbr?
<Akuli> pilne, yes, and you'll need to reinstall grub
<JakesDen> I have been using linux since I was 7-8 years old
<pilne> but otherwise everything else *should* be safe Akuli ?
<Akuli> pilne, yes, i can help you with that, or just google it
<Akuli> i've done that
<pilne> i've done it before as well when i borked shit
<pilne> just chrooting in from a usb has worked before
<Akuli> just be careful not to uograde to windows 10 :(
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> chrooting windows??
<pilne> i'm going to unplug from the interwebs to do the install
<pilne> chrooting into my mate install
<Akuli> oh now i see
<Akuli> thats what you should do, yes
<Akuli> i think just an update-grub might be enough, not sure
<pilne> and then i'm going to install "never10" or something
<Akuli> you can just avoid some updates on it
<Akuli> i have a list of them somewhere, but i have no idea where right now
<JakesDen> Well I wanted to play a game and on the box it says works on windows 7 or better so I installed linux
<Akuli> :D
<Akuli> some of them say 'greater'
<JakesDen> I have never realy liked windows.
<JakesDen> I have been trying out cublinux and 8 quite like it so I might dual boot it with my pc soon
<Akuli> whats cublinux
<JakesDen> A mix between chromium design and ubuntu
<JakesDen> Cublinux.com
<JakesDen> I must say even on a old Dell latitude d620 laptop with a old hhd it boots up quicker than entering I have seen before
<Akuli> i can say same about devuan on this thinkpad :D
<JakesDen> I just wish there was a way to watch Netflix on my 32 bit laptop on any chrome browser
<Akuli> doesn't it work on chromium?
<Akuli> i guess not, then you need to find an old 32-bit chrome somewhere
<Akuli> or run a browser in wine
<JakesDen> Nope,  asks for silver light and the browser doesn't have support for drm content anywatmy
<JakesDen> I would use old chrome if only it wasnt horrendously out of date
<Akuli> JakesDen, try firefox in wine
<Akuli> maybe it works
<Akuli> or chrome in wine
<JakesDen> No I don't want firefox
<JakesDen> Plus I don't want it complicated I just want Netflix to work out of the box
<Akuli> no netflix or netflix in wine?
<Akuli> up to you
<JakesDen> No Netflix I guess
<JakesDen> Well I will probably just use my phone for now
<JakesDen> Well see ya all later!
<ubuntu-mate> hi there, I have this situation. sda is my laptop computer HD, sdb is a flash drive I m booting and sdc is a portable HD. Id like to install ubuntu on sdc without interfering at all with sda normal functioning. Is the option Something else and then selecting sdc for bootloader installation a safe option?
<ubuntu-mate> like this http://imgur.com/QZiV4PA
<Akuli> best i can think of
<Akuli> by the way, you don't need a separate /home
<Akuli> just make a swap same size as your ram but not more than 4GB, and a / ext4 partition
<Akuli> for boot loader, is there a /dev/sdc option in the boot loader menu?
<ubuntu-mate> yes, i made a printscreen on the link
<Akuli> choose /dev/sdc instead of /dev/sdc1 if you can
<Akuli> it's been a while since i used the installer though
<Akuli> if you can't choose sdc, make it point at your / partition
<ubuntu-mate> yeah, i've done just that, if I didn't it wouldn't let me continue
<Akuli> seems like you don't have a / partition yet
<ubuntu-mate> so this way won't affect sda AT ALL, right?
<Akuli> if you carefully leave it untouched there
<ubuntu-mate> I've changed it since that capture
<ubuntu-mate> right now it is like this http://imgur.com/ZeVqlwN
<Akuli> i can't see what's going on in sdc
<Akuli> can you scroll down a bit and take a new screenshot?
<ubuntu-mate> sure, just a sec
<ubuntu-mate> http://imgur.com/NldzADK
<Akuli> liiks good to me
<Akuli> looks
<ubuntu-mate> ok, i'll give it a try! thanks
<Akuli> before you click install now
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<Akuli> let's just see if someone else here can check if thats good
<Akuli> because i don't usually use the installer for installing my operating system so i don't know if there's something more we need to take in account
<ubuntu-mate> allright
<Akuli> if nobody says anything you can ask on #ubuntu, but you need to register on freenode for that, /msg nickserv help gets you started if needed
<ubuntu-mate> what alternatives do I have? it would be great to mirror my ``local`` filesystem with that one, if you know what i meant
<ubuntu-mate> already asked
<Akuli> mirror it?
<ubuntu-mate> that the ubuntu mate that I have in my portable drive would be an exact copy of the one i have in the portable HD
<Akuli> you can transfer your files and settings easily
<Akuli> just copy everything in /home/username, including hidden files
<ubuntu-mate> i see, but first I need it to have a bootable os first
<ubuntu-mate> hm... Akuli. when I press Install now, it doesn't select the appropriate device for the swap partition
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> i need to go now, its late here
<Akuli> go to #ubuntu if nobody here knows
<ubuntu-mate> no problem! thanks anyway!
<workhorse> just installed ClamAV from the boutique, and had Caja go NUTS on ME! It removed the desktop icons, and was opening endless caja's.  It was like a wet gremlin!
<rev_> workhorse: That is a known issue ( https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/caja-with-dropbox-antivirus-problem-infinite-starting-caja/7160 ).
<rev_> Antiviral is being considered for removal from the boutique.
<workhorse> Yeah, I can see why...lol, I was glad that was the issue, as troubleshooting the issue was confusing
<workhorse> thanks for link, will look at it now
<rev_> Yeah, that issue has been coming up frequently. Hopefully it will get pulled soon. Glad you figured it out.
<workhorse> thanks, I'll look straight to the mate community
<workhorse> for future issues...
<MrMikl989> hi kind of new to Ubuntu but I did redhat 8.  I have U 16.  But I cant figure out how to make a shortcut to the desktop for firestorm viewer
<MrMikl989> i found a web page and did gedit to make one, and there is a gedit icon in applications
<MrMikl989> wonders if anyone can tell me what I am doing wrong?
<MrMikl989> right now i launch in terminal and go to the directory and use ./firestorm to launch it and it runs
<Slane19d> do you see the program in applications at the top?
<MrMikl989> no
<Slane19d> yeah, guess that was too obvious!
<Slane19d> sorry,
<MrMikl989> np
<MrMikl989> the text file only appears when I go through file manager
<dexter_> hello any info on instaling ATI R7 360 drivers on mate 16.04?
<dexter_> sorry AMD
<dexter_> just installed 16.04 and trying to get steam to work and suspect need drivers
<dexter_> will i have to revert back to 15.04?
<MrMikl989> and i made it using sudo, as admin, btw
<nomic> why, on 2 monitors same .. have to "disable overscan" on 1 .. install
<nomic> /boot/config.txt
<Slane19d> might want to check steam forums for info, I got it to work that way @dexter
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-12
<dexter_> will try that
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<nomic> We created a simple utility called graphical to disable/enable the MATE desktop environment for easily creating a headless “server”. Executing graphical disable will present a console login on the next boot, with no X11 or associated services running. If you want to get the full Ubuntu MATE desktop back, run graphical enable and reboot.
<nomic> where is it??  ^ command is not there
<nomic> z,z,
<mrmikl989> I want to make a desktop icon for what I think is a bash version of Firestorm SL viewer.  I got the path, and it runs, I put the path in the bashrc filec file.  But unlike the videos i have seen,  it still cant find Firestorm from the set path, h
<mrmikl989> And in terminal,  I cant run Firestorm or ./Firestorm from the root directory
<mrmikl989> So I followed someone elses video to make a shortcut using gedit.  I put the folder names in,  It wont launch from the shortcut.  Kind of stumped now
<mrmikl989> I am using Ubuntu 16 and gnome
<mate|33111> Hello. just testing
<logieberra> Hi. Anyone able to assist with SSH issues on RPi3 running Mate?
<user_> My pi is not playing HD videos. Even SD MKVs it's lagging
<user_> I think it may be cos of power
<user_> I use a 1.2A Nexus 5 Charger
<jeffwrh> bonjour à tous Jeff 45 ans amateur de rasp
<leftist> afternoon. does mate support touch screen?
<ericb2> how to remove brltty.service ?
<ericb2> I meant never restart it next launch.
<m-raspi> hi is there anyone who can give me any iformation how to set up ubuntu mate ? lots of drivers are not working or didnt want to allow drivers from any tutorials
<ubuntu-mate__> huhuh
<ubuntu-mate__> need help!!!
<ubuntu-mate__> i wanna install mate but dosent run on sda1
<ubuntu-mate__> windows is installed on sda
<ubuntu-mate__> installer doesnent show me some options
<ubuntu-mate__> Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu-mate/System-reserviert: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999" "/dev/sda1" "/media/ubuntu-mate/System-reserviert"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<ubuntu-mate__> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<ubuntu-mate__> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted
<ubuntu-mate__> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<ubuntu-mate__> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<ubuntu-mate__> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<ubuntu-mate__> Error mounting /dev/sda1 at /media/ubuntu-mate/System-reserviert: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=999,gid=999" "/dev/sda1" "/media/ubuntu-mate/System-reserviert"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<ubuntu-mate__> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<ubuntu-mate__> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted
<ubuntu-mate__> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<ubuntu-mate__> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<ubuntu-mate__> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-13
<mel> howdy
<Guest90203> anyone else have any problems with unetbootin?
<rev_> Are you having a problem with unetbootin?
<nomic> can't you write your image to a usb
<nomic> wow he waited 20 seconds
<randall> I just love when people wander in, ask their question, then immediatly leave, don't you?
<rev_> The vague, open-ended questions are the best.
<kolkata> hi
<komodo> hello
<komodo> where can i get help for technical issues?
<mate|22671> hi!
<fnord_> hi, meine bildschirmhelligkeit lässt sich nicht regulieren
<fnord_> fn taste reagiert nicht
<fnord_> mate 16.04
<fnord_> erbitte hilfe
<fnord_> thx
<Akuli> right-click the top panel, add to panel, brightness adjuster
<Akuli> von Google Übersetzer :)
<Akuli> oops
<Akuli> die obere Abdeckung der rechten Maustaste in den Panel, Helligkeit Teller
<fnord_> Akuli, bin gespannt... neu start notwendig??
<Akuli> nein, fügen Sie einfach den Regler und fertig
<Akuli> hmmh
<Akuli> tech support with google translator :D
<fnord_> Akuli, it does not work... melde mich morgen
<fnord_> bye bye
<Akuli> wait
<fnord_> :-)
<Akuli> which part of panel did you right-click?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-14
<ludde> Do anyone know if it is possible to use Ubuntu Mate with only free software?
<vvp> Привет всем
<vvp> Hello everybody :)
<randall> hiyaz
<nomic> hi
<my> hi
<my> Could anyone tell me how can I stick the titlebar of firefox to the top panel?
<my> I just hid the titlebar when maximazed. That'll be enough for me thanks.
<kelvin_> OK
<kelvin_> hey guys is anyone there
<nomic> yes
<kelvin_> how good is this OS as a media server.
<kelvin_> have just installed samba4
<kelvin_> by the way this is a re-install after grub sweated me out
<kelvin_> and something called lmvmetad-
<DrImperator> Hello, I have a problem with firefox. It crashes even in safemode. Ubuntu Mate 16.04. I uninstalled it (purge), and installed again. Same problem. Interestingly TorBrowser works.
<ouroumov> hi DrImperator
<DrImperator> I wonder if you may have some insight how to get FF running again.
<ouroumov> DrImperator, do you have interesting output if you start firefox from the command line?
<DrImperator> office:~$ firefox
<DrImperator> ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 5542
<DrImperator> ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child
<DrImperator> ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...
<DrImperator> Bus error (core dumped)
<DrImperator> and back to the command line
<ouroumov> run "killall firefox && firefox -P"
<DrImperator> it shutdown TorBrowser, and then asked me to choose a profile, selected default, and Mozzila Crash window showed.
<DrImperator> lines in command line output:
<DrImperator> ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...
<DrImperator> 5645
<DrImperator> ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child
<DrImperator> Bus error (core dumped)
<ouroumov> weird
<ouroumov> Do you remember doing unusual stuff before this problem showed up?
<DrImperator> no, not really
<DrImperator> maybe I will delete the default profile and set up a new one?
<ouroumov> Try that yes
<DrImperator> ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump cloned child 5841
<DrImperator> ExceptionHandler::SendContinueSignalToChild sent continue signal to child
<DrImperator> ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal waiting for continue signal...
<DrImperator> Bus error (core dumped)
<DrImperator> i deleted profile, created new one, clicked Start FireFox
<DrImperator> and I see Mozilla Crash Reporter again
<DrImperator> also, Welcome Centre doesn't work
<ouroumov> Welcome?
<ouroumov> Weird
<ouroumov> Can you launch the software boutique?
<DrImperator> no, it doesn't work - I clicked on the icon now in menu and nothing shows up (later some error will come up). I wanted to install chrome after FF stopped working.
<ouroumov> Looks like your installation is badly broken
<ouroumov> Try running the following commands in the terminal:
<DrImperator> ok
<ouroumov> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<ouroumov> sudo apt-get --fix-missing install
<ouroumov> sudo apt-get --fix-broken install
<DrImperator> all three resulted in:
<DrImperator> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<ouroumov> Awesome. Well, I'm out of ideas. Maybe try and post about it on the community forums? ( https://ubuntu-mate.community/ )
<DrImperator> there is one thing that happened before ff stopeed working - but it never resulted in FF breaking before
<DrImperator> for some reason my computer files (old) become "read only" and when I restart I am asked to do fdsk (or smth) /sda and repair errors by typing Y
<DrImperator> I have a dual Win7 (not using it anyway) and Mate installation
<ouroumov> hm
<DrImperator> I think my hdd is old - it was almost continusly running for 5 years or so
<ouroumov> Does "lsblk" says your mate root partition (/) is on the same disk? (sdaX)
<DrImperator> computer is top office range from 2008
<DrImperator> yes. sda6
<DrImperator> └─sda6   8:6    0  79.9G  0 part /
<ouroumov> If you don't use windows anymore you might consider backing up your files, than doing a clean reinstall of Ubuntu MATE using the whole disk?
<ouroumov> then *
<DrImperator> Do you think this causes my system to go 'read only' at times?
<ouroumov> It might. I've had similar problems on drives handled by windows
<DrImperator> Thanks! I will reinstall.
<DrImperator> You were most helpful.
<ouroumov> Not really u_u
<DrImperator> well, it would have worked on another pc maybe
<ouroumov> When the "fix" is a complete reinstall, you can't exactly say you've solved the problem
<DrImperator> ok, I'm going to fetch the larger usb and install
<DrImperator> thank you ouroumov
<ouroumov> yw, till next time :)
<DrImperator> ouroumov: thank you, fresh install. Everything just works!
<fnord_> Akuli, anwesend? Bildschirmhelligkeitsproblem von gestern..
<fnord_> Akuli, ich kann über FN-Tasten die Helligkeit nicht steuern. Lautstärke geht.
<nomic> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Akuli> nomic, thats way better than me using google translator
<Akuli> :)
<nomic> ok
 * nomic knows .. . geschwindigskeitsbeshrankung  (speed limit)
<nomic> thought that was longest german word  Bildschirmhelligkeitsproblem
<nomic> wut is - >  Bildschirmhelligkeitsproblem
<nomic> bild
 * nomic thinks
<fnord_> Akuli, alles cool in kabul?
<Akuli> in kabul?
<fnord_> english is the spoken language hier... sorry!!!
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> i really don't speak any german
<fnord_> alles paletti in cincinnati?
<fnord_> Akuli, realy???
<Akuli> yes
<fnord_> ups...
<Akuli> google translator did that for me :)
<fnord_> sorry...
<Akuli> no problem
<Akuli> i thought you didn't speak english :)
<fnord_> I dont speak english sinc us-war in irak!!!
<fnord_> since
<Akuli> hmm :(
<fnord_> sorry... in the world... without Russia :-))
<Akuli> in irc you don't need to worry about your english skills :)
<Akuli> people will understand you just fine
<fnord_> ok...
<fnord_> my problem is: adjusting of ... can you remember my question of yersterday???
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> do you have a brightness adjuster in the panel now?
<fnord_> it does not work...
<fnord_> the adjuster is on the panel, but not work..
<Akuli> does it just move without doing anything?
<Akuli> it works great on my laptop
<fnord_> ok.. I try anything else... I will be back in a few minutes
<potatozilla> hi
<potatozilla> worth install liquorix kernel on ubuntu?
<ouroumov> what's liquorix?
<ouroumov> nvm, googled it
<ouroumov> potatozilla, I'd say it depends if you want support
<potatozilla> someone here , have tested , have noticed any improvement with use of liquorix kernel?
<potatozilla> someone use Liquorix, NeteXt or XanMod Kernels spins or everyone here use the generic stock Kernel?
<bartuczi> Üdv. Mindenkinek!
<bartuczi> Ki van itt magyar?
<bartuczi> Hi! Gibt's hier Deutscher, oder jemand, der / die auf deutsch sprechen kann?
<canopus> Good evening.
<canopus> I'm using the Ubuntu mate version for the raspberry pi
<canopus> I'm on a tty (I have disabled the graphical mode)
<canopus> Now I'm wondering how can I get the beep working
<canopus> printf "\a" in the shell doesn't make any sound
<canopus> (In a xsession it does work.)
<mate|50993> good evening. can anybody tell me how i would fix that whenever i try to open a document in vim by double-clicking it in caja nothing happens?
<mate|50993> From other Ubuntu installations I
<ouroumov> in vim?
<mate|50993> I'm used to double click a document which fires it up in vim, running in a terminal. With my current installation, nothing happens.
<ouroumov> So I don't use vim but I've just tested with nano and it's doable
<ouroumov> Right click your document, select "Open with other application", then
<ouroumov> go to "use a custom command"
<ouroumov> enter: mate-terminal -x vim %f
<ouroumov> (for me it's mate-terminal -x nano %f)
<ouroumov> then click open
<mate|50993> This works, thanks a lot!
<ouroumov> yw
<mate|50993> Way better than "Open Terminal here" ;)
<ouroumov> ^^
<mate|50993> Would you mind to explain what -x does? Cannot see it in the help or man page.
<ouroumov> mate|50993, it's "execute command", but you're right it's not in the man page, weird
<ouroumov> I'm gonna report it as an issue on the github repo
<mate|50993> Thought so, it also works with -e 'vim %f', maybe it was replaced with -e sometime? Anyway, thanks again for the easy solution!
<ouroumov> I think -x means "execute and subsequent flags are the executed command options, not mate-terminal options" or something like that
<mate|50993> sounds reasonable, since -e requires the argument to be quoted
<ouroumov> mate|50993, submitted issue on github: https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-terminal/issues/126
<mate|50993> Nice, lets see what they say. For now, I'll call this a day (or night). Thanks again and goodbye
<ouroumov> bye
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-15
<Guest48620> I hope this isn't a stupid question, but is there a master file that contains all of your applications?
<Guest48620> I know for applications originating in the software boutique, you can install and uninstall from there
<Guest48620> But what about other applications, is there a common area to view them all?
<ouroumov> must be possible to list the contents of ppas and of the ubuntu archive
<ouroumov> something like grep ^Package: /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Packages
<ouroumov> The list is pretty massive
<ouroumov> If you wanna check every executable program that is available on your system you can use: apropos "" | grep "(1)"
<Guest48620> Thanks
<Guest48620> Sorry it took me a while to respond, I'm learning terminal commands over on codecademy so I can learn how to use the system better
<fifty-sevenC> bin, sbin, /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<mate|73963> Hello all. Switch to ubuntu mate from manjaro. Loving it so far 16.04. what would be your recommend for keeping updated? I want to stay one 16.04 for a while...should I use built in updater or c-line? I just don't want it updating w/o me knowing
<YankDownUnder> mate|73963: Stick with what's built into the system. Less hassle, and it's already there.
<ouroumov> <mate|73963> Hello all. Switch to ubuntu mate from manjaro. Loving it so far 16.04. what would be your recommend for keeping updated? I want to stay one 16.04 for a while...should I use built in updater or c-line? I just don't want it updating w/o me knowing -> that never happens anyway, unless you went out of your way to make it so
<mate|73963> ok sounds good. I mean it won't update me to 16.10 or anything right?
<ouroumov> no
<ouroumov> It will propose Ubuntu MATE 18.04.1 LTS when it will be available in two years
<mate|73963> ok cool
<werly_> hey
<Akuli> Hi werly_
<werly_> where are you from?
<Akuli> type this: /whois Akuli
<LuiX> how you doing folks. I have an encrypted partition which caja stopped promtping for the passphrase. it just mounts it as if it was a normal partition. any ideas?
<pyrrhichios> Hi folks. I had a question about ubuntu mate on the raspberry pi. I have it running right now on a raspberry pi 3, which I'd quite like to claim back for another project. I have an unused rpi2. Can I just take the card out of the 3 and stick it in the 2? I think with raspbian this would be no problem but wasn't surer it'd be the same with ubuntu.
<pyrrhichios> oops. I must have closed the window accidentally there, sorry!
<LuiX> hey there, I'm trying to revert a remembered encryption passphrase in the keyring, but I cannot see it on seahorse. Any ideas?
<Questioneer> Hi
<Akuli> Hi TheAsker :)
<TheAsker> Hi Akuli :)
<TheAsker> A quick question rg U MATE?
<Akuli> ok
<TheAsker> Adoption of Linux Mint introduced x-apps? What would be the cons?
<Akuli> i have no idea why you'd use the x-apps
<Akuli> ubuntu mate is pretty much what you'd expect, much like mint but you can upgrade with the terminal and its written by more skilled people
<TheAsker> "more skilled people" as compared to Mint you mean?
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> if you've read some of mint's code you're amazed how little mint is crashing
<TheAsker> hmm
<TheAsker> dont know much abt coding
<TheAsker> thats why im asking
<TheAsker> what is strange is that MATE itself was started by the Mint people...isnt that statement a bit strange in light of this fact, ie. how do u explain this?
<Akuli> i don't think mate was started by mint people
<Akuli> lets check actually
<Akuli> mate itself is completely independent of mint, at least nowadays
<ouroumov_> What do you mean "it was started by the Mint people"?
<ouroumov_> Any source to back up that statement?
<ouroumov_> hm
<Akuli> according to wikipedia it was just first included in a distro by mint people
<Akuli> so thats starting a project right?? :D
<TheAsker> Sorry Akuli, I got diconnected for a min, could u paste agin reply, in case you have replied rg this MATE vs Mint etc ? please :)
<Akuli> according to wikipedia
<Akuli> mate was not started by mint, mint was just one of the first distros that used it
<Akuli> so answering your question, the biggest advantages i see in ubuntu mate are that it comes wth better quality software than mint and you can upgrade your system with the terminal without breaking it
<TheAsker> ok then, i misunderstood it...on the xapps question: the idea is to reuse code in at least 3 DEs (Xfce, MATE, Cinnamon)
<Akuli> i know that, but why?
<Akuli> all these DE's have working applications, they don't need xapp garbage
<Akuli> also, the xapp stuff is fully developed by mint so i expect them to be buggy
<TheAsker> hmm, but why do u say garbage? I mean really, im open mindedly looking for answers...the idea is to reuse code, merge stuff...
<TheAsker> thats positivive...
<Akuli> ...throw away working applications just to make new ones?
<Akuli> is that positive?
<Akuli> i guess so if the developers have boring and you want to make x-apps because they're cool
<Akuli> they want to
<Akuli> if you know something about python and bash/sh you'll realize that code like this can be quite a security risk https://github.com/linuxmint/mintnanny/blob/master/usr/lib/linuxmint/mintnanny/mintnanny.py#L117
<Akuli> thats from the official mint github
<TheAsker> if u, for example, "throw away" as u say, three of them, in order to maintain only one? thats good for me
<Akuli> they don't need much maintaining in my opinion
<TheAsker> MATE apps would never appear if they were not foked
<TheAsker> at one point
<Akuli> thats true
<TheAsker> that was throwing away too, asyou say
<Akuli> no, it wasn't
<Akuli> the idea was never to replace gnome 3
<Akuli> and throw away its versions of the apps
<Akuli> but lets not complain about this
<TheAsker> dont disagree with the code snippets, simply dont know, you are probably right
<Akuli> mint was also hacked like you probably know
<Akuli> ubuntu has been very reliable for a long time because there's much more people working on it
<TheAsker> ubuntu, imho, is also very problematic, from other points of view :)
<Akuli> like?
<TheAsker> i guess its a well known fact anyway
<TheAsker> what happened to that search thing eventually? :)
<TheAsker> disgrace if yoiu ask me
<Akuli> search thing?
<Akuli> i dont know which search thing you're talking about
<TheAsker> amazon search, suggested search results
<Akuli> i haven't heared about that
<Akuli> but i don't use the basic ubuntu
<Akuli> ubuntu mate is nicer
<TheAsker> brb
<TheAsker> Snowden bashed Ubuntu Linux quite directly. Never heard any response from Canonical :)
<TheAsker> I wonder why be associated with Canonical in any way?
<Guest97067> could anyone help with a little issue i dont understand
<Akuli> yes, if i know how to
<Akuli> TheAsker, i think mint has canonocal repos by default
<Akuli> ubuntu doesn't
<TheAsker> it does, but what kinda case against such extremely sertiopus accusations it is for Ubuntu?
<Guest97067> i keep getting a line of text sying that i have multiple sources configured and i cant remove them
<TheAsker> Canonical never responded in any way asfar as i am aware
<Akuli> Guest97067, what are you trying to do?
<Akuli> TheAsker, well, if you've installed stuff like skype on mint its coming straight from the canonical repo :)
<Guest97067> i was just trying to update my software via the software center
<Guest97067> ad i get this text
<Guest97067> W:Target Sources (main/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:3, W:Target Sources (main/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:4, W:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<Guest97067> tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., W:Failed to fetch http://us.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  Could not resolve 'us.old-releases.ubuntu.com', E:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<Guest97067> tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found, W:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Guest97067> so i dont know how to go about it
<Akuli> have you added the ppa's yourself?
<Akuli> if you're not sure say no
<Guest97067> i tried that through cmd using sudo add-apt-repository
<Akuli> you need to apt-get update after that
<Guest97067> correct
<Guest97067> and i get this
<Akuli> now you have it twice
<Akuli> you can edit the files it mentions to fix that
<Guest97067> Ign:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable InRelease
<Guest97067> Err:2 http://us.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<Guest97067>   Could not resolve 'us.old-releases.ubuntu.com'
<Guest97067> Hit:3 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release
<Guest97067> Hit:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<Guest97067> Ign:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<Guest97067> Ign:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release
<Guest97067> Ign:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Sources
<Guest97067> Ign:9 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main all Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:12 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en_US
<Guest97067> Ign:13 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en
<Guest97067> Ign:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Sources
<Guest97067> Ign:9 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main all Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:12 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en_US
<Guest97067> Ign:13 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en
<Guest97067> Ign:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Sources
<Guest97067> Ign:9 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main all Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:12 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en_US
<Guest97067> Ign:13 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en
<Guest97067> Ign:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Sources
<Guest97067> Ign:9 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main all Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:12 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en_US
<Guest97067> Ign:13 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en
<Guest97067> Ign:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Sources
<Guest97067> Ign:9 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main all Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:12 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en_US
<Guest97067> Ign:13 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en
<Guest97067> Err:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Sources
<Akuli> Guest97067, use dpaste.com next time
<Guest97067>   404  Not Found
<Guest97067> Ign:9 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main i386 Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main all Packages
<Guest97067> Ign:12 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en_US
<Guest97067> Ign:13 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial/main Translation-en
<Guest97067> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest97067> W: Target Sources (main/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:3
<Guest97067> W: Target Sources (main/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:4
<Guest97067> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<Guest97067> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<Guest97067> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<Guest97067> W: Failed to fetch http://us.old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  Could not resolve 'us.old-releases.ubuntu.com'
<Guest97067> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tomahawk/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Guest97067> W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Guest97067> W: Target Sources (main/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:3
<Guest97067> W: Target Sources (main/source/Sources) is configured multiple times in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:2 and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list:4
<Guest97067> oh my apologizes
<TheAsker> Honestly, big doubts that Canonical is a very dishonest company. And the more one asks more questions are raised rg their honesty...
<Akuli> Guest97067, did you add the ppa's yourself?
<Guest97067> http://dpaste.com/2BYMTX2
<Guest97067> yes i did
<Guest97067> but i think i may have messed up obviously
<Akuli> whats in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<Guest97067> it tells me"bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d: Is a directory"
<Akuli> ls it
<Akuli> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Guest97067> what does that do?
<Akuli> ls is short for list
<Akuli> it'll list what's in there
<Guest97067> oh thank you
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Guest97067> google-chrome.list       tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list
<Guest97067> google-chrome.list.save  tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list.save
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:~$
<Akuli> if i was you i'd move the tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list file somewhere, and run apt-get update to see if we still get the errors
<Akuli> others may have better solutions so lets wait and see if someone knows
<Guest97067> how do i go about doing that
<rspione> hi
<Akuli> Guest97067, i'm pretty sure bekks has a better solution to your problem, i've never had ppa issues so i'm not that good at fixing them
<Guest97067> okay how do i go about it then
<Akuli> maybe renaming it is enough?
<Guest97067> but there are still multiple copies so isnt there a way to just remove the
<Akuli> try this: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list_
<Akuli> i don't think the .save files are actually doing anything there
<Akuli> actually
<Akuli> sorry about this mess, but copy-paste this to a terminal: ( cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/; for i in *; do echo '***' $i '***'; cat $i; done ) | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> it'll give you a link, i want that
<Guest97067> http://termbin.com/y3wr
<Akuli> ok so the save file is basically the same as the actual list file
<Akuli> so lets get rid of the list file: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list
<Guest97067> says cann not remove: no such file or directory
<Akuli> try the same thing with a _ in the end
<Akuli> i think you renamed it
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list_
<Guest97067> rm: cannot remove '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list_': No such file or directory
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<Akuli> did you run that multiple times?
<Guest97067> just once
<Guest97067> ill do it again
<Akuli> hmmh
<Akuli> you are already in the sources.list.d directry
<Akuli> what does this say: { for i in *; do echo '***' $i '***'; cat $i; done } | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest97067> http://termbin.com/8xu4
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> what does pwd say?
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:~$ pwd
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:~$
<Guest97067> sorry says
<Akuli> oh i see
<Guest97067>  /home
<Akuli> /matthew
<Guest97067> yes
<Akuli> that explains things a bit
<Akuli> do this: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Guest97067> i am quite new so feel free to tell me where i am wrong
<Akuli> cd is short for change directory, so we'll basically go to the place with the list files so we don't need to keep typing the full path there all the time
<Akuli> then, what does ls say? its short for list, so just lists everything there
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ ls
<Guest97067> google-chrome.list       tomahawk-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list.save
<Guest97067> google-chrome.list.save
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<Akuli> ok, so we have removed the file
<Akuli> now: sudo apt-get update
<Akuli> again, copy-paste the output to dpaste
<Guest97067> http://dpaste.com/3MEFCMB
<Akuli> is that it?
<Akuli> which version of ubuntu is this? 14.04? 16.04?
<Artemis3> you have duplicate entries, removed duplicates, done.
<Guest97067> its ubuntu mate idk which version
<Akuli> Guest97067, cat /etc/issue
<Akuli> Artemis3, i'm just thinking that his apt-get update output is pretty short
<Akuli> does ubuntu mate store its repos under .d or in the main list file?
<Guest97067> ubuntu 16.04 lts
<Artemis3> check both anyway Akuli
<Artemis3> its the same as debian
<Akuli> so its all in the sources.list and .d is just for extra stuff?
<Artemis3> sources.list and anything under sources.list.d
<Artemis3> if you define in both, you get duplicate error
<Akuli> hmmh
<Artemis3> ir if you make 2 entries unders sources.list.d or inside sources.list, or one in each
<Akuli> Guest97067, run on terminal: nc termbin.com 9999 < ../sources.list
<Akuli> i mean, his apt-get update output is 8 lines
<Akuli> something must be wrong with that
<Artemis3> ah that error means its an invalid repository
<Guest97067> http://termbin.com/7q26
<Artemis3> "Could not resolve 'us.old-releases.ubuntu.com"
<Akuli> what the heck is this
<Akuli> two lines in sources.list??
<Akuli> two lines?
<Akuli> i need to download ubuntu mate and run it in a vm
<Guest97067> thats fine
<Artemis3> thats not bad
<Artemis3> but get rid of that old thing
<Guest97067> ill be playing league of legends just let me know
<Akuli> i mean
<Akuli> i was surprised by how little lines this devuan had by default
<Akuli> that was 6 lines and comments
<Akuli> and then this guy comes here like yeeii, i have two lines
<Guest97067> hey i strive for excellence
<Artemis3> remove us.old-releases
<Artemis3> you should add xenial-security just copy that single line and replace xenial with xenial-security
<Akuli> i want to know why he's not having any of that stuff there
<Artemis3> its not strictly needed
<Artemis3> but good to have sec updates
<Akuli> im sure there's more than two lines by default
<Artemis3> there is also xenial-updates again, not strictly needed
<Akuli> my iso will be downloaded in 20 minutes
<Guest97067> i dont know what that is
<Guest97067> regarding the xenia stuff
<Artemis3> "major bug fix update produced after the final release"
<Akuli> ubuntu 16.04 is also known as xenial, and these are juts stuff you can add to the file we're looking at
<Artemis3> just add it, its good for you
<Artemis3> so 3 lines
<Guest97067> lol
<Guest97067> i see what you did there
<Artemis3> xenial, xenial-updates and xenial-security
<Artemis3> rest is the same
<Akuli> by default there's also some deb source things..
<Artemis3> perhaps you should not use archive, doesnt make sense
<Akuli> that sources.list just seems incomplete to me
<Artemis3> oh scratch that
<Artemis3> it works
<Akuli> i mean how can he have something like that
<Artemis3> its good with those 3 lines
<Akuli> sure, but how does he now have two
<Akuli> woow this internet is fast
<Akuli> just 15 minutes left
<Artemis3> by editing sources.list
<Guest97067> i literally havent done anything on this since i added ubuntu mate. then i added ararok and tomahawk to see the difference and all of this happened lol. but im sure i messed something up somewhere
<Artemis3> probably the way you added amarok and tomahawk was inadequate
<Guest97067> i had no issues with amarok but im sure that is bc it was through the package manager and tomahawk was throught he terminal
<Artemis3> yes i bet thats where the mess happened
<Guest97067> im sure
<Artemis3> or something you did earlier
<Guest97067> well it is all a learning experience for me
<Guest97067> so i dont mind
<Guest97067> thank you for the help though
<Guest97067> and helping me understand more
<Artemis3> when you want some app search in main repositories first, or add a ppa second
<Guest97067> what are some good ap to have
<Artemis3> what even tomahawk is for anyway
<Guest97067> a music terminal that can link things like pandora, last.fm and spotify together
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> another media player?
<Artemis3> there are too many of those
<Guest97067> amarok is just better but i thought i would look at it
<Guest97067> there are too many medic players
<Guest97067> media
<Artemis3> exile? stuff like that
<Artemis3> amarok is kde tho
<Akuli> are 32-bit and 64-bit sources.lists going to be the same?
<Guest97067> see now you lost me
<Artemis3> exaile
<Artemis3> buh
<Artemis3> install exaile, remove the others good day xD
<Akuli> i guess they are because i've sometimes copied the sources.list from this 32-bit laptop to my 64-bit desktop after destroying its sources.list
<Akuli> two minutes left
 * Akuli installs virtualbox
<Guest97067> any news?
<Akuli> yes, i have a new sources.list for you
<Akuli> Artemis3, something like this? http://termbin.com/cbg8
<Akuli> thats what the dvd comes with, but without the cdrom one
<Akuli> Guest97067, run this: sudo wget http://termbin.com/cbg8 -o /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest97067> nothing happens
<Akuli> thats what was supposed to happen :)
<Akuli> then run a sudo apt-get update
<Akuli> and dpaste output
<Guest97067> http://dpaste.com/18K3RG3
<Akuli> wtf
<Akuli> nc termbin.com 9999 < sources.list
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ nc termbin.com 9999 < sources.listbash: sources.list: No such file or directory
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<Akuli> oh right sorry, you're there
<Akuli> run 'cd ..' without '' first, then try again
<Akuli> now i see!
<Akuli> its -O, not -o
<Akuli> sorry
<Akuli> sudo wget http://termbin.com/cbg8 -O sources.list
<Akuli> run that after one cd ..
<Guest97067> http://dpaste.com/198NRS6
<Akuli> thats awesome :) finally
<Akuli> now run an apt-get update
<Akuli> sudo apt-get update
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Guest97067> E: Type '--2016-07-15' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest97067> N: Ignoring file 'cbg8' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has no filename extension
<Guest97067> N: Ignoring file 'cbg8.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Guest97067> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Guest97067> matthew@matthew-U56E:~$
<Guest97067> lol
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> you're not on the same terminal anymore?
<Guest97067> oh did i go to far?
<Akuli> no problem
<Akuli> run these http://dpaste.com/1EYSEQX
<Akuli> this time this shouldn't fail :)
<Akuli> sorry about being a bit unpolite sometimes
<Guest97067> http://dpaste.com/2X4R1MB
<Akuli> awesome!
<Akuli> just some stuff to do: ls sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest97067> http://termbin.com/j8js
<Akuli> sudo rm sources.list.d/cbg8*
<Akuli> sudo apt-get update
<Akuli> we shouldn't have any errors this time :)
<Guest97067> should there be an * after it
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> it means that anything that starts with cbg8 will be removed
<Guest97067> http://dpaste.com/1K8VQTQ
<Guest97067> looks great now
<Akuli> indeed
<Guest97067> hah well thank you for everything
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> that was a mess
<Guest97067> what do i do with my computer now lol
<Akuli> i have no idea :D
<Guest97067> lol now i have nothing to do
<Akuli> check if you have updates
<Akuli> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest97067> do you suggest adding the "ubuntu after install" package?
<Akuli> whats that
<gizmos> this chat is only for who use ubuntu mate ??
<Akuli> gizmos, if so then i should be kicked out of here :)
<Guest97067> ^
<gizmos> hhh stay here we need you XD
<gizmos> who know a nice video editor for linux ?
<Akuli> pitivi or openshot?
<Akuli> kdenlive?
<Akuli> choose whatever works for you, and what crashes least :)
<gizmos> thanks bro
<Guest97067> akuli wat do you use your linux os for?
<Akuli> i have ubuntu mate on my other computer, this laptop runs devuan
<Akuli> which is nice because this is not exactly a fast computer :)
<Guest97067> oh alright. i just got fed up with windows and decided to dive head first in. i hope i can still use it for college though
<Akuli> depends on what you need to do there
<Guest97067> mainly microsoft word, and excel as well as internet
<Guest97067> just basic things
<Akuli> libreoffice should be enough for that
<Guest97067> is there a way to get microsoft note?
<Akuli> oh that stuff
<Akuli> if you get a onedrive account from the college you can use it with a web browser
<gizmos> I have a computer  with 1GB of ram DDR2, 512MB graphic Card, and Dual core, which linux OS good for it ?
<Guest97067> mate
<Guest97067> lol idk
<Akuli> that 1GB is pretty little
<Akuli> how experienced are you?
<Akuli> if you want a really fast distro go with devuan and mate or xfce, if not probably ubuntu mate 14.04
<Akuli> even though i'd probably recommend devuan anyway with that ram
<gizmos> this is my first day with linux XD
<Akuli> well, #devuan is a really friendly channel
<Akuli> lots of advanced and enthustiastic people ready to help newcomers
<Guest97067> so what is a good way to learn your way around linux
<Akuli> i dont know
<Akuli> i've used linux for programming a lot, so i've needed to learn some terminal stuff to get things done, and i got interested in it more
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-16
<abrammichael> hi
<nomic> hi
<fifty-sevenC> hi
<randall> yo
<fifty-sevenC> yooooooo
<Guest48448> hi all
<Guest48448> I just installed Ubuntu mate and I have some problem with Ubuntu Software Center, do you have any suggestion?
<fifty-sevenC> Suggestion for what?
<SuperEngineer> Guest48448: please state *what* the problem is :-)  [and are you aware that the UbuntuMate "welcome" has a software selection?]
<SuperEngineer> hmmm... a real community spirit shown there - a person who gives but wants nothing in return.  [in this case, someone who gives a question, doesn't want an answer in return for their giving] :-D
<randall> funny how people do that, ask vague question, then leave when they dpn't get an instant answer
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<guixing> yeah!!
<geonu> hi
<ouroumov> hi geonu
<Nosophorus> hello, guys
<ouroumov> Sup Nosophorus
<mase-tech> hihi I love ubuntu mate
<mase-tech> really nice look
<mase-tech> and other features are also very good
<mate|41645> I have some trouble to download ubuntu mate for the raspi. The link seems to be broken. Is there an alternative link?
<mate|32854> Hello guys
<mate|32854> a question
<mate|32854> can i make a NAS on ubuntu mate
<mate|32854> using Dlink DL320
<mate|32854> ?
<mate|32854> for an example. can i install utorrent on ubuntu mate
<mate|32854> i leave the question for response, thanks
<SCHAAP137> i don't see why not
<SCHAAP137> if the machine is capable of running ubuntu mate, it's capable of functioning as a NAS
<SCHAAP137> (provided it has a network adapter)
<mate|41645> No idea about the broken link? Anyone?
<mate|32854> thanks. i forgot one detail, the ideia is use the  Raspberry 3...
<mate|32854> i leave the question, see you guys back later
<peewii> #c
<SuperEngineer> #u
<julio> boa tarde
<veter900> 123456
<SuperEngineer> [phew... no count down]
<veter900> halov
<agpirie> Hello. I had sophos antivirus for linux on my Ubuntu mate partition and it was blocking the grub update thing, now grub is gone and the computer boots straight into windows now. How do I fix this?
<Akuli> agpirie, please don't use antiviruses on linux
<Akuli> but lets fix this
<Akuli> agpirie, do you have the installation cd?
<Akuli> or dvd or usb stick or whatever
<agpirie> Yes
<Akuli> boot from it
<Akuli> use the 'try ubuntu' thing
<agpirie> Ermm
<agpirie> I'm using the computer right now to message you.
<agpirie> Hang on lemme get on here with my phone
<Akuli> with the usb stick?
<agpirie> No, on Windows
<Akuli> well
<Akuli> you can get here from the stick
<agpirie> Yeha
<Akuli> there's hexchat in the menu, just open it and join
<Akuli> irc is not really a mobile phone thing :) you just can't write  fast enough
<agpirie> Lemme reflash the image to the usb drive a sec, i formatted it for my files
<Akuli> is someone else here using an antivirus on linux? please remove it before you're locked out of your system!!
<agpirie> very good advice ^^^
<agpirie> i recently found out linux doesnt need antivirus after i updated grub...
<Akuli> :)
<nomic> viruses are a factor of windows
<Akuli> do you know why it doesn't need it?
<nomic> IMO the anti-virus writers produce them, constantly
<agpirie> Because there isn't much virus for linux out there..?
<Akuli> yes, but why aren't people just writing them?
<Akuli> they're hard to write because everything requires a password
<agpirie> Yeha
<Edve> Akuli, you could be suprised
<Akuli> to keep it that way, never enter your password if you don't need to :)
<Akuli> Edve, i'm speaking of things that destroy the system
<Akuli> not stuff in your home folder, its easy to get rid of
<Akuli> if you ever get any just remove all hidden setting files and you're done
<Edve> no i know , just with the right coding into an java applet loaded by a browser
<Akuli> how would it gain root access?
<Akuli> just doesn't make any sense
<agpirie> http://i.imgur.com/2V5WcE7.png around 5 mins left.... ;c
<Edve>  java is full of exploit like that
<Edve> yes it has some limitation avout the JVM that is running but it can interact outside of the box
<Akuli> nice, irc is a built-in thing on the website
<agpirie> Edve, I would normally add .js to the ublock list...
<agpirie> On firefox that is...
<Akuli> ublock runs on chrome-based browsers too
<agpirie> Yeah
<agpirie> I'm on chrome rn
<Akuli> hehe :)
<agpirie> I wonder why there isn't many videos on youtube of stuff like "scammer v linux"
<Akuli> there's videos about people telling about how you need an antivirus and bla bla bla, but you already have one
<Akuli> your common sense
<agpirie> xd
<Edve> because people using linux are Leet , they dont want to let you know that they had a virus . That is a common fact
<Akuli> even a lot of windows users, especially security professionals use nothing but their common sense
<agpirie> I'm thinking of something right now. Since Ubuntu phone and kubuntu phone is a thing... then what would Ubuntu MATE phone be like(if in development)?
<Akuli> viruses don't appear by theirselves, 99% of the time they come from the web browser
<Akuli> agpirie, mate isn't that nice for phones
<Akuli> the panels are a bit too narrow by default
<SuperEngineer> click click click virus
<Akuli> agpirie, is the usb stick done?
<agpirie> Almost, it's verifying
<SuperEngineer> that's how it's done... we wise peeps check what we click before we click... we're called Linux peeps
<agpirie> Validating*
<agpirie> http://i.imgur.com/hKP3xlJ.png
<agpirie> Okay, gonna boot into the usb now
<Akuli> hi agpirie
<agpirie> Akuli I'm on Ubuntu mate right now.
<agpirie> Now what?
<Akuli> open a terminal, run this:  lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> that'll list your hard drives, and upload the list to termbin.com and give you a link to it
<agpirie> NAME    MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<agpirie> sda       8:0    0 465.8G  0 disk
<agpirie> ├─sda1    8:1    0     1G  0 part
<agpirie> ├─sda2    8:2    0   100M  0 part
<agpirie> ├─sda3    8:3    0   128M  0 part
<agpirie> ├─sda4    8:4    0 298.9G  0 part
<agpirie> ├─sda5    8:5    0  47.7G  0 part
<agpirie> ├─sda6    8:6    0  47.7G  0 part
<agpirie> ├─sda7    8:7    0   3.8G  0 part [SWAP]
<agpirie> ├─sda8    8:8    0    95M  0 part
<agpirie> ├─sda9    8:9    0   804M  0 part
<agpirie> ├─sda10   8:10   0  10.1G  0 part
<agpirie> └─sda11   8:11   0  47.7G  0 part
<agpirie> sdb       8:16   1   7.2G  0 disk /cdrom
<agpirie> ├─sdb1    8:17   1   1.5G  0 part
<agpirie> └─sdb2    8:18   1   2.3M  0 part
<Akuli> agpirie, copy-paste it next time :)
<agpirie> loop0     7:0    0   1.5G  1 loop /rofs
<agpirie> http://termbin.com/s3i1
<Akuli> i mean, copy-paste the command
<agpirie> I used ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<agpirie> It's what I'm used to
<Akuli> don't paste that much here
<Akuli> :)
<agpirie> Okay
<Akuli> 3 lines is a good maximum
<Akuli> anyway
<Akuli> do you know which of the drives is your ubuntu partition?
<agpirie> I have 3 Linux partitions
<Akuli> which one is grub on?
<Akuli> i mean, which one has the antivirus crap?
<agpirie> I removed the antivirus
<agpirie> But grub doesnt work on it
<Akuli> which one had it?
<agpirie> I don't know which partition
<Akuli> ok
<agpirie> It's one of the 47.7G ones
<Akuli> open 'Computer' in the places menu
<agpirie> I found it by mounting it and finding it in gnome-disks
<agpirie> It's /dev/sda11
<Akuli> is it mounted now? where?
<agpirie> That's where
<Akuli> ok
<agpirie> I can't paste it lol
<Akuli> no problem :)
<agpirie> Because it starts with a slash
<agpirie>  /media/ubuntu-mate/8e93a68c-dc60-49f7-b7f3-7c420641b298
<agpirie> There
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> run these:
<Akuli> umount /dev/sda11
<Akuli> sudo mount /dev/sda11 /mnt
<Akuli> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<agpirie> Done
<Akuli> now you're on your computer, but using the live cd's kernel
<Akuli> if you now run update-grub, what does that do?
<agpirie> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bas
<agpirie> wait
<Akuli> bash, not bas
<agpirie>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Akuli> exit out of the chroot
<Akuli> just type exit
<agpirie> Yeah..
<Akuli> then we'll mount /dev:   sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Akuli> i wonder what else we need to mount
<Akuli> when thats done, try the chroot again
<agpirie> maybe /mnt/sys?
<Akuli> could be
<Akuli> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Akuli> they work just like that,  you can mount others yourself too if you get error messages
<agpirie> attempting to open chroot is slow now..
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> chroot should start really fast
<agpirie> It normally does..
<Akuli> you can interrupt it with Ctrl+C
<agpirie> Yeah
<agpirie> I know most keyboard shortcuts
<Akuli> do you know how to copy-paste with the terminal without mouse?
<agpirie> But running chroot again does the same thing
<agpirie> Yeah
<Akuli> or how to move around without arrow keys>
<agpirie> CTRL+SHIFT+C CTRL+SHIFT+V
<Akuli> there's another way
<agpirie> those are the main ones I use
<Akuli> you still need to highlight the text with your mouse
<Akuli> Ctrl+K and Ctrl+Y
<Akuli> cut/paste
<agpirie> Gonna restart. Because now the terminal is just playing up
<agpirie> Okay
<Akuli> so
<agpirie> I don't know what to do...
<agpirie> About the whole grub thing
<Akuli> follow this tutorial http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Akuli> with sda11 as sdXY
<agpirie> Okay, thanks
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> ask me if you have any problems
<Akuli> i forgot that updating grub from chroot is such a problem
<agpirie> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<agpirie> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<agpirie> That's what happens when running grub-install /dev/sda
<Akuli> maybe you've mounted the wrong partition?
<agpirie> No..
<agpirie> I mounted /dev/sda11
<Akuli> hmm
<agpirie> Wait, I had to force shut down Windows. Maybe that's why it isn't working...
<Akuli> which windows?
<agpirie> I'll restart, boot into windows, restart PROPERLY, then boot back into usb
<agpirie> windows 10: crap edition
<Akuli> you want to disable its fast boot
<agpirie> I already did..
<agpirie> Well. Cya on the other sideeeeeeee
<agpirie> Okay
<agpirie> Now what was that reinstall grub 2 link again?
<Akuli> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Akuli> first result on google, but i read it
<agpirie> I already found it, and grub-install /dev/sda didnt work
<agpirie> but grub-update did
<agpirie> except a little error
<agpirie> grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map.
<Akuli> little error :)
<Akuli> why is it /dev/sdb1?
<agpirie> That's my usb stick...
<agpirie> sdb1
<Akuli> what did the grub-install one say?
<agpirie> root@ubuntu-mate:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<agpirie> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<agpirie> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<Akuli> hmm
<agpirie> Gonna  restart computer to see if the grub-update thing did the trick
<agpirie> Akuli, I just realized that in the welcome app there is "Boot-Repair"
<agpirie> An error occurred during the repair.
<agpirie> Please write on a paper the following URL:
<agpirie> http://paste2.org/IAmUmmeb
<agpirie> Another one...
<agpirie> An error occurred during the repair.
<agpirie> Please write on a paper the following URL:
<agpirie> http://paste2.org/fKbUGs0P
<agpirie> Gonna reboot and see if it worked anyway
<Akuli> agpirie, i'd recommend going to #ubuntu
<Akuli> there's more skilled people than here, and your issue is not ubuntu mate specific so they should be ready to help you there
<agpirie> ok
<agpirie> There is literally nobody there who is responding to me and lots of people are active right now..
<Akuli> let me come there
<scotty__> hey all... how do i check if my system is 32 or 64 bit in terminal??
<scotty__> total linux noob XD
<bekks> scotty__: check uname -a first
<scotty__> armv7l GNU/Linux
<agpirie> bekks, why is the output:
<agpirie> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo mount /boot/efi
<agpirie> mount: can't find /boot/efi in /etc/fstab
<agpirie> cannot find it
<bekks> Why are you changing support channels?
<agpirie> I don't know...
<agpirie> My keyboard is covered in my little brothers crisps...
<agpirie> disgusting
<MATE-Cinnamon> Hi all
<toru> Is it really necessary for the disk manager to chmod a folder I want a drive mounted to to 777?  I might as well just manually edit fstab.
<ouroumov> toru, I don't get what you mean.
<toru> It gives full read write execute permissions to the drive I want automatically mounted.
<ouroumov> weird
<toru> I'm sure they do it for convenience, I just think it's a bit less secure that way.
<ouroumov> No I mean, this should not happen I think
<bekks> toru: Security is the same.
<ouroumov> bekks, please explain
<bekks> It is irrelevant wether you set permissions via fstab or via chmod.
<ouroumov> Unless I misunderstood, the problem is the permissions, not the way they're given
<bekks> "I just think it's a bit less secure that way." - thats what toru said.
<ouroumov> Yeah because it's freaking 777
<ouroumov> Or did I misread him?
<teward> that said, that sounds like a bug that needs addressed
<teward> and you didn't.
<toru> It's called "gnome-disks" I guess, so maybe it's the gnome project's fault.  i dunno.
<teward> i read it as "Disk Manager chmod 777'd a folder before it was mounted by the thing, and that seems unnecessary."
<teward> maybe file a bug on it?
<toru> Well, thats what happened when I set it to a folder.
<toru> it came up as 777.
<toru> But i already had the folder before hand.
<toru> But yea, it's not hard to just do it manually.
<toru> just mount the drive without the disk-manager.
<agpirie> bekks, i managed to get grub back
<aronou25> Hi, I need some help
<ouroumov> hi aronou25
<ouroumov> aronou25, please describe your problem
<aronou25> Well, I'm new in Linux, before linux, I had Windows 8, I have Intel HD Graphics Integrated, but I dont know where to download the drivers
<aronou25> Hi ouroumov
<ouroumov> aronou25, do you experience a graphics problem?
<ouroumov> Intel integrated graphics are usually not a problem on Linux
<ouroumov> There's a step in the Welcome Splash screen, section "Getting Started", about installing Drivers & Firmware packages
<ouroumov> If you check in System -> Administration -> Software & Updates, in the "Additional Driver" tab you should be able to see if you're using the intel firmware for your processor
<aronou25> Well, It looks like I'm already using it
<aronou25> Thank you
<ouroumov> yw
<mate|43779> Hi
<mate|43779> how can I search an app that I already have installed?
<crege> so i have ubuntu on my raspberry pi 3 and a usb keyboard and a bluetooth mouse it is compatable but i need to somehow use the keyboard to pair and connect the mouse I need help!!!!!!
<__user__> how can i apt-get unutu mate alpha?
<crege> what is ubuntu mate alpha?
<__user__> ubuntu mate alpha -> ubuntu mate 16.10
<crege> oh just download it from their website
<__user__> I wanted to apt-get --dist-upgrade it
<__user__> How do I do that
<crege> probably go to terminal in apps
<crege> so i have ubuntu on my raspberry pi 3 and a usb keyboard and a bluetooth mouse it is compatable but i need to somehow use the keyboard to pair and connect the mouse I need help!!!!!!
<crege> hello _user_?
<__user__> yea
<crege> I didn't know you where still there
<__user__> look up how to pair bt mouse via cli
<crege> thanks
<__user__> Ive done it a couple times but don't remeber the commands
<crege> I have had mine for a month and cant use it
<crege> bye
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-17
<rodrigo> hi guys!
<Guest85635> anyone there?
<zerovoid> Hello, it is possible to reinstal ubuntu made with a termnal command when it is running? i dont have cd/usb....
<zerovoid> *ubuntu mate
<pavan> does this distro supports Microsoft DotNet core 1.0?
<kids> how cool is this?!
<kids> first time trying out Ubuntu Mate and it is very cool. Well done to all those involved!
<Guest41967> hello
<Guest41967> does Someone know how I can install a indicator for my music players (rhythmbox e spotify) like in ubuntu 14.04?
<ouroumov> hey Guest41967
<ouroumov> Guest41967, you mean the sound indicator with the drop down menu of your players?
<Guest41967> yes
<Guest41967> the sound indicator now only show the volume bar :(
<Guest41967> I found it. It is a new panel indicator that can be add to panel -.-
<Guest41967> it should be the default
<Guest41967> I have another question: how to hide the top bar(title) of firefox when it is maximized?
<Guest41967> I found it too!
<Guest41967> thanks!
<ouroumov> ^^
<Akuli> Guest41967, just use 14.04? :)
<Akuli> it will be supported until may 2019 or something like that
<Guest41967> I use 16.04
<Akuli> are you sure you have the indicator applet on a panel?
<Akuli> maybe its just not there by default
<ouroumov> Akuli, his problem is fixed already
<Akuli> oh :)
<Akuli> i'm reading an old irc log
<ouroumov> Akuli, you're going off the public log? :)
<ouroumov> Okay ^^
<Akuli> yep
<Akuli> seems like its updated once an hour
<Akuli> so it would be about 40 minutes late now
<ouroumov> He found the solution to his problem himself
<ouroumov> Which is good, 'cause I'd nodded off
<Edve> good day people
<Akuli> Hi Edve
<erle-> I tried Mate for the first time this year and I really like it.
<ouroumov> o/
<erle-> Is there a tool for Mate that sets up a search for programs on a key stroke (e.g. Windows key)?
<ouroumov> You can set up synapse to trigger on Windows+Space, it's what I've done
<ouroumov> I don't think it's possible to register a shortcut just on the Windows key alone though I might be wrong.
<erle-> is it used as a switch key?
<ouroumov> To enable Synapse, go to MATE Tweak -> Panel Features and check "Enable launcher"
<Akuli> you can set up a windows key shortcut if you don't use the 'advanced mate menu'
<ouroumov> erle-, I'm not sure
<Akuli> erle-, the Alt+F2 box has some autocompletion, maybe you want that?
<erle-> Thanks for your hints, I will check.
<guest-oyWQtz> * Topic for #ubuntu-mate is: Home of Ubuntu MATE | https://ubuntu-mate.org/ | Community https://ubuntu-mate.community/ | Donate https://ubuntu-mate.org/donate/ | IRC Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<guest-oyWQtz> * Topic for #ubuntu-mate set by flexiondotorg!~flexiondo@archlinux/trusteduser/flexiondotorg (Tue May 17 05:18:38 2016)
<guest-oyWQtz> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-mate] Welcome to #ubuntu-mate. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService* Topic for #ubuntu-mate is: Home of Ubuntu MATE | https://ubuntu-mate.org/ | Community https://ubuntu-mate.community/ | Donate https://ubuntu-mate.org/donate/ | IRC Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<guest-oyWQtz> * Topic for #ubuntu-mate set by flexiondotorg!~flexiondo@archlinux/trusteduser/flexiondotorg (Tue May 17 05:18:38 2016)
<guest-oyWQtz> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-mate] Welcome to #ubuntu-mate. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService* Topic for #ubuntu-mate is: Home of Ubuntu MATE | https://ubuntu-mate.org/ | Community https://ubuntu-mate.community/ | Donate https://ubuntu-mate.org/donate/ | IRC Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<guest-oyWQtz> * Topic for #ubuntu-mate set by flexiondotorg!~flexiondo@archlinux/trusteduser/flexiondotorg (Tue May 17 05:18:38 2016)
<guest-oyWQtz> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-mate] Welcome to #ubuntu-mate. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService* Topic for #ubuntu-mate is: Home of Ubuntu MATE | https://ubuntu-mate.org/ | Community https://ubuntu-mate.community/ | Donate https://ubuntu-mate.org/donate/ | IRC Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<guest-oyWQtz> * Topic for #ubuntu-mate set by flexiondotorg!~flexiondo@archlinux/trusteduser/flexiondotorg (Tue May 17 05:18:38 2016)
<guest-oyWQtz> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-mate] Welcome to #ubuntu-mate. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService* Topic for #ubuntu-mate is: Home of Ubuntu MATE | https://ubuntu-mate.org/ | Community https://ubuntu-mate.community/ | Donate https://ubuntu-mate.org/donate/ | IRC Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<guest-oyWQtz> * Topic for #ubuntu-mate set by flexiondotorg!~flexiondo@archlinux/trusteduser/flexiondotorg (Tue May 17 05:18:38 2016)
<guest-oyWQtz> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-mate] Welcome to #ubuntu-mate. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService* Topic for #ubuntu-mate is: Home of Ubuntu MATE | https://ubuntu-mate.org/ | Community https://ubuntu-mate.community/ | Donate https://ubuntu-mate.org/donate/ | IRC Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<guest-oyWQtz> * Topic for #ubuntu-mate set by flexiondotorg!~flexiondo@archlinux/trusteduser/flexiondotorg (Tue May 17 05:18:38 2016)
<jason__> new to Ubuntu Mate
<jason__> who is gamerchick02? she sounds hot, lol
<ouroumov> hello jason__
<jason__> hello
<jason__> how's it going?
<ouroumov> Fine. How about you, any problems with your setup?
<jason__> going well and nope, seems fine so far
<jason__> just running updates now
<ouroumov> You're new to Linux or just to Ubuntu MATE?
<jason__> new to Ubuntu MATE
<jason__> I have used Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Mint, and maybe a few others before
<ouroumov> k
<jason__> running Ubuntu MATE 32bit on an netbook
<jason__> *an old netbook - Gateway LT28
<jason__> quick question though - do I need to change a setting for Ethernet connection to be the priority over Wireless?
<ouroumov> I don't think such a setting exists
<jason__> ok, I can just disable WiFi then for now
<ouroumov> I'd be curious to know if such a thing is possible though, maybe I'll ask on the forums later
<jason__> sounds good - I like having it set that way for sure
<jason__> Have you used Ubuntu MATE for very long?
<ouroumov> Well, not really. I've started switching my machines over from gnome-session-fallback back when 16.04 was in Alpha2. Before that I had setup my mother's laptop on Ubuntu MATE 14.04
<jason__> ah, ok - how did your mother like it?
<jason__> and what was she used to previously?
<jason__> rebooting
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-10
<grupoglobal> hola
<dev_> Hi
<dev_> i am not able to see ubantu files sharing option in ubantu mate can you please help me out?
<TaZeR> what option do you mean? right click on the folder you want to share and go to the share tab
<TaZeR> there used to be another file sharing tool in older releases of ubuntu but it was removed
<Headzup> Hello Guys, I have every 2 hours an internet disconnect in ubuntu-mate. So that I have to restart my internet connecten manually
<Headzup> btw. this happends only on my linux machine
<vickerswt> hey
<vickerswt> anyone have experience with ip addresses
<vickerswt> my ifconfig only shows ipv6 addresses and they are in the form of mac addresses. My ipv4 addresses all go to my internet providers home page. Any help to get my public ipv4 to use PhP
<Headzup> do you have a dual stack lite router/provider?
<Headzup> google dslite first if you dont know what this is
<Headzup> and if you have it google for portmapping which you need if you only can use ipv6
<Headzup> do you mean, that you have a webserver at home and want to give a person outside your lan access to the webserver for example?
<Headzup> *of your lan
<mitchell> 'Ello
<mitchell> Anyone here?
<Headzup> vickerswt, do you found something?
<sixwheeledbeast^> When you say restart internet, restart what exactly?
<sixwheeledbeast^> v6 addresses are 8 groups of 4 in hex. If starting fe80: it's just link local so not a v6 connection to the internet.
<Headzup> restart the internet means normally, to restart the router
<Headzup> @sixwheeledbeast^
<Headzup> at my provider if I disconnect my router for 10mins from power, the provider does a complete reset, which takes around 30minutes.
<Headzup> for example
<Headzup> I do the complete reset only if I want a new ip-adress in the internet, because I dont have 24 disconnect in the internet like most of the people in germany (dual stack lite connection ipv6 only)
<sixwheeledbeast^> Can you prove if it's the router or the linux box? Does the internet disconnect or the connection to the network?
<sixwheeledbeast^> If you just loose internet is it a DNS issue for example?
<Headzup> ahh now I get you, you answered on my problem
<Headzup> only my linux machine lose the internet connection sometimes, but seems to be a dns problem I guess
<Headzup> for example, 10minutes ago only my hexchat gone down and steam friends, but Internet worked well
<Headzup> then I restart my ethernet adapter and all works fine. I dont have to restart my router in this case
<sixwheeledbeast^> do you have manual dns set for v6
<Headzup> hmm but this makes no sense, if the dns server have problems, then why is my browser is working hmm
<Headzup> in the router?
<sixwheeledbeast^> you dual stack ok on v4 and v6
<sixwheeledbeast^> ?
<sixwheeledbeast^> both
<Headzup> my windows machine running fine
<sixwheeledbeast^> I had to tweak settings on both my router and inet when I dual stacked as I intermittently had DNS issues. I can no long access v6 now unfortunately.
<sixwheeledbeast^> s/inet/connection settings/
<Headzup> in the router i cant change settings for my dual stack and the ip4 dns thing is handled by the provider anyway
<Headzup> and I cant find settings in my router for the ethernet ip4 settings
<sixwheeledbeast^> You can check your connections to both here http://ipv6-test.com/
<Headzup> dns works fine
<Headzup> both
<Headzup> ICMP Filtered, and Hostname none
<sixwheeledbeast^> Fallback = yes?
<Headzup> yeah
<Headzup> if I have the next problem, i start this check during that time. nice to know that I can check it over that site, thx :D
<Headzup> 3 years ago I hated the ipv6 only thing, but now i like it
<sixwheeledbeast^> :nod: so you access v4 via your v6 connection?
<Headzup> sure
<Headzup> this is how it works i guess
<Headzup> I go only with ipv6 in the internet, my provider handle the dns ip4 connection
<Headzup> pretty cool in my opinion
<Headzup> all pcs in my ethernet, have the same ipv4 ip adress
<Headzup> to the internet
<sixwheeledbeast^> so you have no v4 ip listed on ipv6-test?
<Headzup> i do
<rteyetrwrwgf> I meant the snap installation of packages not through Ubuntu Software Center. Through Ubuntu Software Center vlc not of the last available version was installed.
<rteyetrwrwgf> https://s14.postimg.org/4y6dptaa9/3_WE4_R6_TGUY7_YHY.png
<Headzup> but allwys the same
<sixwheeledbeast^> SO is this not a standard dual stack connection with a dynamic v4 and a stateful v6 connection?
<Headzup> i have at home around 6pcs, 6 mobile phones and 3 tablets in my ethernet {yeah we are many people} and all have the same ipv4 adress in the www
<Headzup> i think I have a normal dslite connection :D
<Headzup> I explain why: answer is long so wait :D
<sixwheeledbeast^> That will be the same for most standard dynamic addresses the routing is done with NAT in the router.
<Headzup> in the ethernet I have the normal ipv4 network for all the ipv4 stuff AND ipv6 in the ethernet for the communication which the router use for the communication with the internet over ivp6 only
<Headzup> my pc with linux and ipv6 -> router with ONLY ipv6 WAN to my provider -> provider server handles at the provider location the ipv4 support for my internet
<Headzup> ALL computers etc. from our ethernet are collected in that ipv4 protocol with one ipv4 IP
<Headzup> that is why all pcs etc. have the same ipv4 adress in the internet from my ethernet
<sixwheeledbeast^> I would expect if you had a NAT64 or 6to4 connection then you would show no ipv4 on your WAN. Even on a standard v4 only connection you would have the same v4 WAN IP on all PC's
<Headzup> you dont asked for my wan :)
<Headzup> and yes I dont have a ipv4 in my WAN because its handled as I said on the providers server; I never get ipv4 incomming connections
<Headzup> from the internet
<Headzup> I only get a ipv4 adress on ipv6-test.com, because I connect from my PC ipv6 -> Router ipv6 -> provider ipv4 or direct ipv6
<rteyetrwrwgf> if instillation snap packages be installed not as exe in Windows, without check signatures on Ubuntu server. With check signatures for snap packages on Ubuntu server for installation, this me not very interesting
<sixwheeledbeast^> Ah just had a look at ds-lite (never seen it before) and I understand now. Your v4 address is basically to your ISP so not in your control this is transferred to you via CGN.
<Headzup> yes :D pretty cool huh :D
<sixwheeledbeast^> eh weird
<Headzup> yeah ofc
<Headzup> but I think in 5 or 10 years its normal ^^
<sixwheeledbeast^> but at least you get both v4 and v6 inet. There are better implementations
<Headzup> yeah
<sixwheeledbeast^> I have no idea about your issue then other than testing when you have an issue.
<Headzup> but you cant access my ethernet from the internet if your device dont have ipv6 support
<sixwheeledbeast^> :nod:
<Headzup> yeah my problem is weird, but someday I will found it. :D
<Headzup> find
<Headzup> the cool thing is, if you want access my raspery pi from the internet at work, you can access via. the ipv4 adress, but you have to set a macadress/ipadress rule in the router to which ipv6 adress in the internet you want "talk to"
<rteyetrwrwgf> In my country use GGNAT and my not need ipv6, but ipv6 test my internet provider. 00000001% web sate use ipv6.
<Headzup> but you have that ipv4 in the internet sometimes more then one month, that I dont like :/ I fear hackers ^^ But at least they cant do something, they have to hack first my provider muhahahaha
<Headzup> I mean you have your ipv4 IP-Adress more then one month sometimes
<Headzup> or can they get my ipv6 adress through my ipv4 ip? hmm
<rteyetrwrwgf> CGNAT
<Headzup> ok I have to sleep, was nice to talking with you. gn8t
<sixwheeledbeast^> I find most sites are dual stacking now, with no v4 address space left they have little option
<sixwheeledbeast^> I would prefer to have my own v4 ip over that ds-lite thing. At least you have control of routing and firewalls at your router. And your not sharing your wan ip with the rest of your neighbourhood.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-11
<vickerswt> this is complicated
<vickerswt> the thing is that I can go online and i'll get a bunch of different ipv4 addresses but none are the actual addresses of my pi. The "address" of my pi is I believe to be a mixture of my ip and mac address for better security. Is there a way to actually figure out my pi's ip without actually messing with the router because I'm not in the mood to have a whole new setup in another part of the house via lan. I prefer wireless
<vickerswt> I need to be able to see through the ipv6 address
<bray90820> So I am on ubuntu mate in a raspberry pi B+ and I am getting 100% cpu usage with the web browser
<KTrad> sounds about right
<bray90820> Just moving the mouse gives me 25%
<bray90820> Any way to reduce it?
<bray90820> I was hoping to be able to use the thing as a headless music server
<bray90820> KTrad:
<bray90820> Would a pi zero be good enough to run ubuntu mate for a headless music server?
<Guest74106> hi guest
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: hi, in recent Ubuntu versions, ubuntu-mate-desktop doesn't depend on e.g. tlp at all, and only recommends e.g. ubuntu-welcome etc. I'd like to file an SRU for 16.04, to lower some of the dependencies to recommendations or remove them completely. I can do the paperwork as long as you, as the upstream maintainer, agrees with that...
<alkisg> An example is that tlp causes shutdown issues, disables WOL, and has a lot of other side effects, and we can't remove it...
<DocSluggo> Hello, all. I'm a self-admitted newb who's barely scratching the surface of Linux computing.
<flexiondotorg> alkisg I think updating TLP would be sensisble.
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: ok, I'll file an SRU to update ubuntu-mate-desktop, ty
<flexiondotorg> alkisg No need to update ubuntu-mate-desktop
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: the issue is that ubuntu-mate-desktop depends on tlp
<flexiondotorg> If you land the changes to TLP, that don't require a MTA.
<alkisg> And we can't remove tlp
<alkisg> We don't have to change anything at  all in tlp itself
<flexiondotorg> alkisg Rightm you're talking about 16.04.
<alkisg> We don't know or care about how to fix it
<alkisg> Yup
<flexiondotorg> What is thew issue with TLP in 16.04?
<alkisg> It sometimes blocks systemd shutdown
<alkisg> It disables wake on lan
<alkisg> And some other side effects which I didn't bother to look into
<flexiondotorg> I dropped it's inclusion in 16.10 (I think) because it now requires an MTA.
<alkisg> The point is, there are some packages that 16.04 users don't want, but can't remove because of ubuntu-mate-desktop dependencies
<flexiondotorg> alkisg OK, feel free to submit the SRU for ubuntu-mate-desktop.
<alkisg> These were fixed in later versions
<alkisg> So I just want to backport those...
<alkisg> Cool, ty
<ouroumov> tlp also has caused issues with USB-connected devices in 16.04
<ouroumov> Such as printers.
<alkisg> To be clear, the SRU isn't only about TLP, but about lowering ubuntu-mate-welcome to recommends instead of depends, and backporting other similar changes in ubuntu-mate-desktop too
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, while we're talking SRUs, the guys who submitted this patch has been waiting on a 200$ bounty for a while: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/1641912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641912 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Please backport two recent-manager patches" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Sunil_176047> hi
<ouroumov> Hello Sunil_176047
<Sunil_176047> some body help me to install flash player for ubuntu...
<ouroumov> Sunil_176047, you can do that from the software boutique.
<ouroumov> Make sure the software boutique itself is up to date.
<Sunil_176047> ok let me try
<ouroumov> "Set to retrieve the latest software listings" should be checked.
<ouroumov> You will find Flash under the "Internet" Section
<command> Good morning all
<Guest29342> Good morning all
<ouroumov> Hello command / Guest29342
<X-Seti> hello, I have some issues between upgrading from Ubuntu-Mate 16.04 to U..Mate17.04. I know of the issues between gtk2/gtk3 and the headache around the community but with the theme I have/ had on ubuntu16.04 I have lost settings where windows now have the wrong colors (some are just white with unreliable text menus). gtk2/3 info around the web seems to a little outdated??
<sixwheeledbeast^> From what I recall 17.04 is the first update with all packages moved over to GTK3. Can you explain your issue a little better or link some screenshots?
<X-Seti> screenshots. ok just a sec
<X-Seti> trying to take a srceenshot with a dropdown menu open.
<X-Seti> uploading screenshots. I had taken them from my original machine that still runs 16.04 and now 17.04
<X-Seti> Sorry for the time taken, slow uploading
<X-Seti> https://s25.postimg.org/d2d8j021r/ubuntumate16.04.png
<X-Seti> https://s25.postimg.org/nb5potq3j/ubuntumate17.04.png
<X-Seti> now I mananged to change the top status bar to green from white in the .theme/ and .gtk settings but betyond that nothing else seems to want to be changed.
<X-Seti> getting things to even look like it was on 16.04 is hard.. GTK2 -> GTK3 a lot of unsupported values. no theme colors in desktop [change desktop]
<Headzup> hello
<sixwheeledbeast^> so it's the background of the drop menus not coloured grey on white?
<X-Seti> pretty much or the ability to change this
<sixwheeledbeast^> Is this a downloaded theme or your own?
<X-Seti> things coloured as white bg with text the same color.
<X-Seti> my own.
<X-Seti> i used to make alot of old gtk2 themes.
<X-Seti> now im back to find and now relearn some stuff.
<X-Seti> ubuntumate16.04 is what its meant to be. I can live without the green menus or faded green bar. but see the windows at least.
<X-Seti> seems they have updated GTK3 without releasing  much in the lay for  people to make themes.
<X-Seti> default standard themes work out the box. so im looking at the configs to see whats new.
<sixwheeledbeast^> Is this the same with drop downs in all programs including the default packages
<X-Seti> gnomemenu dropdowns are ok.
<X-Seti> its progran windows. check which
<X-Seti> VLC is fine.  maybe its own classes.
<X-Seti> Hexchat. isnt
<sixwheeledbeast^> I am thinking some programs are GTK2 and some GTK3 or the like?
<X-Seti> liboffice is fine. its hit and miss with different programs
<X-Seti> brb
<X-Seti> filezilla, hexchat. and some others.
<X-Seti> ill uninstall them for now and write to them about my findings.
<X-Seti> Audacious. dolphine emu.. finding others now.
<X-Seti> worked it out. pretty simple.
<X-Seti> GTK2 mostly is being overridden. any programs still using GTK2 is being ignored
<daniel__> Hola
<daniel__> Buenas Tardes
<DarkPsydeLord> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-12
<gloky> hi
<gloky> i just installed ubuntu mate 17.1 and when i use firefox the download tab and click on the folder icon firefox freeze and the system also
<Kenzo> Hey everyone, does anyone know how to completely remove android studio? It's slowing down my back ups
<Lazerman> !find dolibare
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 110 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dolibare&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Lazerman> !info dolibare
<ubottu> Package dolibare does not exist in zesty
<chstolz> hallo team, ich habe mate vor kurzem installiert und den Fehler broken count größer null, habe ein apt get durchgeführt weiß aber jetzt nicht weiter
<chstolz> chstolz@chstolz-Amilo-M1425:~$ sudo apt-get
<chstolz> [sudo] Passwort für chstolz:
<chstolz> apt 1.2.20 (i386)
<chstolz> Usage: apt-get [options] command
<chstolz>        apt-get [options] install|remove pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<chstolz>        apt-get [options] source pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<chstolz> apt-get is a command line interface for retrieval of packages
<chstolz> and information about them from authenticated sources and
<chstolz> for installation, upgrade and removal of packages together
<chstolz> with their dependencies.
<chstolz> Meist benutzte Befehle:
<chstolz>   update - neue Paketinformationen holen
<chstolz>   upgrade - Upgrade (Paketaktualisierung) durchführen
<chstolz>   install - neue Pakete installieren (paket ist libc6, nicht libc6.deb)
<chstolz>   remove - Pakete entfernen
<chstolz>   purge - Pakete vollständig entfernen (inkl. Konfigurationsdateien)
<chstolz>   autoremove - alle nicht mehr verwendeten Pakete automatisch entfernen
<chstolz>   dist-upgrade - Upgrade (Paketaktualisierung) für die komplette Distribution durchführen, siehe apt-get(8)
<chstolz>   dselect-upgrade - der Auswahl von »dselect« folgen
<chstolz>   build-dep - Bauabhängigkeiten für Quellpakete konfigurieren
<chstolz>   clean - heruntergeladene Archive löschen
<chstolz>   autoclean - veraltete heruntergeladene Archive löschen
<chstolz>   check - überprüfen, ob es unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten gibt
<chstolz>   source - Quellarchive herunterladen
<chstolz>   download - das Binärpaket in das aktuelle Verzeichnis herunterladen
<chstolz>   changelog - Änderungsprotokoll für das angegebene Paket herunterladen und anzeigen
<chstolz> Siehe »apt-get(8)« für mehr Informationen über die verfügbaren Befehle.
<chstolz> Konfigurations-Optionen und -Syntax sind detailliert in »apt.conf(5)« aufgeführt.
<chstolz> Informationen zur Konfiguration der Quellen finden Sie in »sources.list(5)« .
<chstolz> Paket- und Versionsauswahlen können mittels »apt_preferences(5)« erfolgen.
<chstolz> Sicherheitsdetails sind verfügbar in »apt-secure(8)«.
<chstolz>                                      Dieses APT hat Super-Kuh-Kräfte.
<chstolz> chstolz@chstolz-Amilo-M1425:~$
<chstolz> can someone tell me how to get on?
<chstolz> hello nomic, sorry i am a totally beginner: what text musst i write in the terminal?
<sixwheeledbeast^> !ubuntu-de
<chstolz> ok thanks
<sixwheeledbeast^> or maybe ask question in english?
<chstolz> i try the german channel, if i dont find their anwers i' ll  come back, thankyou again
<sixwheeledbeast^> np
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> any body home
<aditya> hey i want to install ion but it say u r not owner
<aditya> how to do these
<Lazerman> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-10 (zesty), package size 15 kB, installed size 99 kB
<philipp> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-13
<anni> gibt es clipgrab für ubuntu mate 16.10
<anni> wenn ja wie wird es installiert
<stelmistery> 123
<sfarber> I'm looking for some assistance with SAMBA/Caja Share. Time was when it simply worked easily and well, but for some reason I cannot get it to work for me now. I've set up a media PC running Ubuntu-Mate 16.04.2, but cannot seem to access it from my other Ubuntu-Mate machine to share the media files. Any suggestions? Comments? Ideas?
<captainfuture> (<+>___<+>) hi @ll (*_*)
<karjala_> hi all
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-14
<ooboontoooonoob> hello is this working?
<ooboontoooonoob> I need advice if thats at all possible
<ooboontoooonoob> can anyone experienced in ubuntu help me please?
<ooboontoooonoob> i'm new to linux & just installed 16.04 :LTS (64bit)
<ooboontoooonoob> no worries - be back later. byeeee
<mate|Ganesh> Hello guys, i am new to linux , and i am using mate as my first distro
<mate|Ganesh> but i have problem installing apps in my mate
<mate|Ganesh> its giving "NO PUBLIC KEY FOUND ERROR" can anyone help me how to fix it?
<tmathieu> bonjour, j'ai besoin d'aide pour interpréter dmidecode -t memory
<tmathieu> hi, I'm looking for help to answer dmidecode -t memory
<tmathieu> j'ai une vielle carte mère limitée à 4go de ram et dmidecode donne la capacité à 16go
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<alkisg> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<harvey_> k
<Laserman> Aloha
<harvey_> hi sorry hit k by mistake
<harvey_> ☕
<Laserman> k
<harvey_> tho I do have a question. If I hit F12 key it drops down a terminal. Where is that configured? I need to assign that to a different key.
<harvey_> 16.04
<alkisg> harvey_: google for ubuntu-mate tilda
<alkisg> That's the name of the program
<harvey_> thanks.. i'll just read the man page then ;-)
<Laserman> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): GTK+ based drop down terminal for Linux and Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1build1 (zesty), package size 89 kB, installed size 401 kB
<Laserman> harvey_, dont you just want to remap that key ?
<Laserman> There are options in the System Settings/Keyboard/Layout/Options
<harvey_> hmm tilda is F2 not F12 and seems to be different (tho very similar)
<harvey_> F12 is not assigned anywhere that I can see, I'll look again
<alkisg> harvey_: tidla is f12, see the comments there on how to change it: https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/tilda-in-ubuntu-mate-vivid-vervet/
<alkisg> First google hit...
<alkisg> $ grep F12 ~/.config/tilda/config_0
<alkisg> key = "F12"
<harvey_> I read the man page. Also I have purged tilda from the system and F2 has no tilda now. But F12 is still a thing. So I still have my problem even with tilda gone.
<alkisg> harvey_: you purged tilda. Did you *stop* tilda?
<alkisg> ps aux|grep tidla
<harvey_> that's probably it :)
<alkisg> F2 doesn't run tidla, btw
<harvey_> what is F2 then?
<harvey_> I just did tilda --config  as per the man page to get F2
<alkisg> If you manually changed that, then sure
<harvey_> anyways stopping tilda ffixed my issue thanks
<alkisg> grep F2 ~/.config/tilda/config_0 returns nothing for me, while F12 does return the assigned key
<alkisg> np
<harvey_> Not I looks the the config wizars and so what is is. I did not change it since F12 was my problem
<harvey_> when you hit F2 what do you get?
<harvey_> There really shouldn't be a program universally grabbing the F12 key (or any key) that ISN"T configured in the system / keyboard / shortcut area where all the other system wide shortcut keys are
<alkisg> I've removed tilda on installation, so I don't get anything with F2 or F12
<alkisg> I always have a terminal open, so having an additional one with F12 that just takes a whole lot of RAM and breaks a key, isn't a benefit to me
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: ^ :)
<harvey_> right F2 vanished when I removed it too.
<alkisg> I'm not so sure people like tilda... especially having it preactivated...
<harvey_> tidla is required by mate core too, crazy. totally extraneous program. But still I would have been fine with it if I could program the activation shortcut key in the same place I set ALL the other keyboard shortcut keys. Seems like a no brainer. Oh well.
<flexiondotorg> alkisg Tilda is not activated by default in Ubuntu MATE 16.10 and upwards. You can enable it via MATE Tweak instead.
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: cool, thank you
<flexiondotorg> np
 * alkisg wishes all those nice changes were automatically backported to 16.04 :D
<f76> An Ubuntu MATE machine that usually works with my HP scanner has just decided not to work when I turned it on this morning. I get this error https://imgur.com/a/BjCAH Is anyone available to help?
<f76> It's just an HP usb scanner
<ouroumov__> f76, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<f76> 16.04
<f76> I'm just using SimpleScan, but it's worked hundreds of times before. I just turn it on and get that mess.
<f76> I've tried upgrading and restarting, but to no success. I've tried the scanner on another Ubuntu MATE machine and even that works.
<ouroumov__> f76, Connected through USB, so might be related to tlp: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-16-04-lts-common-problems-known-bugs-workarounds/8340 point #8
<f76> i'll try that
<f76> nop no luck
<Laserman> update your kernel
<f76> I did that Laserman
<Laserman> should be on 4.10
<f76> It also worked on the older kernal though Laserman
<Laserman> I saw that.. but we dont know what changed.. so  I always start with new kernel then inxi and look at your sources and drivers
<ouroumov__> f76, you've not made modifications of your firewall settings?
<f76> Firewall is completely off ouroumov__
<f76> Always has been
<f76> I don't have a clue what to do, Ubuntu MATE has never let me down like this before.
<ouroumov__> I don't want to sound like a Windows support crew, but have you tried rebooting?
<f76> yes
<f76> It seems like we're all out of ideas
<ouroumov__> I was thinking the driver might suffer from instability
<f76> it's a Canon LiDE 110
<Laserman> delete and re add it
<f76> i see a post from 2013 that it was support from before 2011, so it's hardly exotic hardware
<ouroumov__> Are the other Ubuntu MATE machines you've tried updated?
<alkisg> (05:50:52 μμ) f76: It's just an HP usb scanner
<alkisg> (06:10:27 μμ) f76: it's a Canon LiDE 110
<alkisg> HP or Canon?!
<alkisg> What's the output of `scanimage -L` ?
<f76> yes ouroumov__
<f76> I can't find out how to remove the scanner, it seems to be like plug and play
<ouroumov__> f76 so it's unlikely to be a regression
<f76> scanimage -L it tells me it's a flatbed scanner
<alkisg> Try scanning with scanimage, for example, scanimage > /tmp/image.pnm
<alkisg> See if it does scan, or if it produces an error
<alkisg> Also, copy/pasting terminal output is better, for example we don't know yet if your scanner is HP or Canon
<f76> it scans, but just outputs those vertical lines in an image file
<alkisg> What is your scanner model?
<f76> alkisg: Canon LiDE 110
<alkisg> Why are you using hplip for a canon scanner?
<f76> I'm not, I use that for the printer
<alkisg> Then why did you paste the "hplip error" for us to see?
<alkisg> https://imgur.com/a/BjCAH
<f76> that's the error that came up when i tried to scan
<alkisg> Did the scanner issue start when you installed hplip?
<f76> no, just today
<alkisg> Can you put your /var/log/apt/history.log to pastebin?
<f76> that would be a bit tricky, gimmi a sec
<alkisg> Usually it's just `cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999`
<f76> yeah i gotta find a usb so i can transfur the info accross
<alkisg> The target computer has no net?
<f76> yes, but this machines up a flight of stairs
<f76> okay https://pastebin.com/f7r56aYW
<alkisg> As you can see, there are a lot of packages that were upgraded today
<alkisg> For starters, try booting with the older kernel, it should still be available in the grub menu
<f76> yup but i upgraded after i started having problems
<alkisg> Then let's look at history.log.1, the previous one
<f76> ugh really?!
<alkisg> Yes, checking which packages you upgraded right before the issue happened is a good start to troubleshoot your issue
<alkisg> Checking the packages that you upgraded after the issue doesn't help much.
<f76> but it's worked since the last upgrade
<alkisg> Do you also include security upgrades that happen automatically and that you don't know about them?
<f76> I'm getting a file not found for history.1
<alkisg> history.log.1.gz
<alkisg> zcat /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz | nc termbin.com
<f76> It says, "This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nv is available in the netcat-traditional package.
<f76> What sucks is that owner of the scanner/computer has been let down by Linux a few times before. I'm not going to hear the end of this.
<alkisg> Noone here maintains scanner drivers, so I'm guessing noone here will be sad that he left linux
<alkisg> But if we can help, sure
<f76> I'll be sad
<alkisg> ls -l /var/log/apt/history.log.1.gz => does that say the file is empty?
<alkisg> You can use ssh to access the remote computer without walking there every time
<f76> I can but I'd honestly thought we'd have figured this out by now.
<alkisg> You can try joining a channel that works with scanner issues, instead of a desktop environment, if you want more specialized support
<alkisg> Until now, you haven't even told us what changed...
<f76> it says there's a file. Sorry have I ommited some info?
<alkisg> When something works and the next day it doesn't work, something happened between those days
<alkisg> The apt history search is one of the things that might have changed between those days
<f76> Yeah, that's puzzled me too. But nothing has changed from when it work to when it didn't. Well, to  my knowledge.
<alkisg> Right, so one thing that could have changed without you knowing about it, is apt package security updates
<alkisg> And you'd find them in those logs
<alkisg> But sorry, I don't have the time to tell you how to look into .gz files, if zcat didn't work there..
<alkisg> The point of that search is to see if there was a package update that you didn't know about, and that could have caused the regression
<f76> Could there be an upgrade I don't know about? I'm the only one with the root password.
<alkisg> if that's not the case, then other methods of troubleshooting would be in order. E.g. try with a new user, try from a live cd etc
<alkisg> Yes, security updates happen automatically on boot
<alkisg> With the apt-daily task
<f76> Hang on. So My machine;'s downloading and installing updates completly under the radar?
<alkisg> Yes
<f76> and that can sometimes cause breakages?
<alkisg> Security updates only, so that you're automatically more secure even if you've been afk for a lot of days
<alkisg> All code can cause regressions. Updates are no exception. They are of course checked, but bad things can always happen.
<f76> Is there a reason the end user is not told?
<alkisg> I'm sure it's documented in the ubuntu sites and changelogs etc
<alkisg> Personally I hate it that there's no user indicator for that
<alkisg> E.g. I boot ubuntu, then I try to run `apt-get dist-upgade`, and it says it's locked by another process
<alkisg> ..and then I remember apt-daily and start to swear... :D
<f76> I would have thought something like that would be an opt-in.
<alkisg> I don't mind that it's opt-out. But it should have visible feedback before it was released that way.
<alkisg> Both for console apt-get dist-upgrade, and for a GUI indicator in the panel or somewhere
<f76> Yeah, I agree.
<f76> I need to put this down for another time, I'll try a fresh install later. But thank you so much for sticking with me and helping me. Sorry I was a pain, lol.
<alkisg> Now it can get stuck for days, due to ubuntu server issues with downloading packages, and users would need to know how to manually kill background apt tasks
<alkisg> np
<harvey_> right now I have to do modprobe snd-pcsp after every reboot, is there a way to get this module to load automagically?
<harvey_> I know not really a desktop question.
<harvey_> apparently I just gotta stick it it /etc/modules :) (hopefully that's all there is to it)
<deskwizard> o/ howdy
<deskwizard> ouroumov: let me know if you have a sec and remember the weird icon issue I had a while back
<deskwizard> I doubt you do but hey, worth asking :P
<deskwizard> *sigh* anyhow... also looking for a way of having finer volume steps, found a command that is supposed to work to no avail. that's the one, the page I found it on from stackoverflow mentions it working in 16.04 but not for me. cmd -> dconf write /org/mate/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys/volume-step <NUM>
<deskwizard> anyone have any idea or somewhere to point me to, I,d appreciate greatly
<deskwizard> I mean, the command runs fine, it returns the value I set if I read, but the slider is still at the default of 5%
<deskwizard> I'll be around :)
<harvey_> seems to work on my old laptop, deskwizard
<harvey_> i changed it to 40 and hitting it 3 times would go from full to no volume
<harvey_> and then making it 1 changes it the other way (mine started on 6)
<deskwizard> yep, it indeed works, I'm just an idiot that was using my mouse on the slider... the media-keys should have been a clue there hehehe
<deskwizard> thanks for trying it out, I appreciate it
<deskwizard> which I consider good enough :) *checks box*
<deskwizard> aight, on to the next thing, I'll bbl when I'm stuck hehehe
<harvey_> np :)
<ubuntu-mate_> Anyone else have to change the DNS settings for their connection to work? (curious if it's my side)
<ubuntu-mate_> (running live right now)
<ubuntu-mate_> Changing DNS settings on the local, live system.
<ubuntu-mate_> So far I'm enjoying the layout. I've been missing it.
<geniek> lol
<harvey_> I think my dns has worked out of the box
<geniek> I clicked Install Ubuntu Mate
<geniek> and started Firefox
<ubuntu-mate_> Word. Probably on my side.
<DarkPsydeLord> once i clicked on install mate
<DarkPsydeLord> it was a good day
<deskwizard> yep, that's usually how it goes
<deskwizard> ;)
<DarkPsydeLord> :D
<deskwizard> once I fixed my ACPI issues, it'll be all dandy
<DarkPsydeLord> whats wrong with your acpi
<DarkPsydeLord> ?
<mate|79773> Hp Drucker installieren
<deskwizard> DarkPsydeLord: doesn't sleep by itself, investigating atm
<DarkPsydeLord> are you sure that isnt bios relevant?
<deskwizard> first thing I went throught
<deskwizard> I'll probably clear just in case
<DarkPsydeLord> did you boot using acpi=on parameter?
<DarkPsydeLord> not sure if someone can confirm but im pretty sure theres a parameter used by xorg.conf to manage the sleep time
<deskwizard> give me a moment, damn noob here :P
<DarkPsydeLord> OH!
<DarkPsydeLord> then you should give some of the issues your are running into and if i know how to fix it will help in other case any other member will
<deskwizard> I will, I just want to see if I can solve it or at least have some relevant imformation
<deskwizard> I'm a second level noob :P
<DarkPsydeLord> awesome :D thats how i learned back to the glorious days of ubuntu 4.10
<DarkPsydeLord> i think i still have my warty warthog cd around
<deskwizard> hehehehe
<Laserman> Update your kernel
<Laserman> get latest version of 4.10
<DarkPsydeLord> stable version of the kernel is at 4.12 isnt it?
<Laserman> Use Update Manager (shield icon lower right),  View in menu bar, Linux kernels, Select 4.10 in left window then latest revision in right window and install it, then reboot  If you have a problem booting up, return to old from grub menu using left shift on boot/power up
<Laserman> also do other updates that are in there
<Laserman> !xfburn
<deskwizard> well 4.10 and I can see ACPI errors on boot
<deskwizard> which log file would those be in ?
<deskwizard> Laserman: sorry, but I dont have a clue what you're talking about with the shield and all
<deskwizard> latest is 4.12.1, installing.
<deskwizard> maybe noob was an understatement here... :P
<deskwizard> love the long list of missing modules for nouveau lol
<deskwizard> lets see if it bites me in the ass
<deskwizard> still same (or similar) ACPI error message on boot, didn't have time to read
<deskwizard> errors: https://pastebin.com/212LVqhU
<deskwizard> also, I never thought updating the kernel could be so easy lol
<deskwizard> I'll be back in 10-15min see if it works
<Laserman> k
<Tombie75> hello everyone
<Tombie75> any new ideas for fresh mate installation ?
<Tombie75> just installing dual boot with windows 7
<Tombie75> i am gonna try aptik software restore
<Tombie75> can i get dvb-c driver for " Avermedia H323" ?
<Tombie75> ok, i go now
<alanb> Hi, on my Raspberry Pi 3 B I would like to disable graphical but the graphical command was not found.  Is it available to download from somewhere?  Thanks!
<deskwizard> (I'm not dead, doing fresh install, life happened in the meantime)
<deskwizard> tbh at some point i'll just grow tired of hunting and I'll just rig something up like I usually do in my life lol
<deskwizard> mkay, fresh install, all updates + kernel 4.12.1 lets see what happens (lets be honest here, we all know what'll happen... fuckall. lol)
<deskwizard> .... guess what... hehehe
<deskwizard> yeah, still no sleep, that poor thing is going to get tired getting no sleep like that
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-15
<giovanni> could anyone help me to change my OS language?
<ouroumov_> hi giovanni
<giovanni> hello
<giovanni> i already installed the new language trought language support but it isn't applied to the system
<ouroumov_> You usually need to logout or reboot before the settings take effect.
<giovanni> yeah i already restart it
<ouroumov_> You also need to move your desired language to the top of the stack in language support settings
<giovanni> okay and after that restar again?
<Laserman> you wemt to ,emu - lanhuages and selecter yours?
<ouroumov_> giovanni, a logout / login should do it according to the settings dialog
<giovanni> okay i'm going to try it thanks
<ouroumov_> giovanni, however be aware that some parts of the system are not translated.
<ouroumov_> giovanni, such as the application listings in the Software Boutique
<giovanni> and won't be?
<ouroumov_> giovanni, it is on the works and we aim to roll out translated versions of software boutique in the 17.10 release cycle.
<giovanni> ohh okay
<mate|93025> teamsters
<jm_> gday
<jm_> hey guys, when i attempt to lock screen - my sesssion starts to hang a bit
<jm_> i wouldnt say freeze, but many things are unresponsive - have u come across that before?
<mustafa_> Merhaba
<vence> Salut boit ces vence
<vence> je suis nouvau
<Kenzo> hey guys, anyone from the UK here?
<alkisg> !fr | vence:
<ubottu> vence:: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Kenzo> alksig, i remember you being quite helpful on several occasions. How are you? and if possible dould i rab your expertise for a moment?
<alkisg> Kenzo, had you written my name correctly, I would have seen what you wrote before you left :)
<Kenzo> Please someone, anyone, help me uninstall android studio. It seems impossible!
<finn> Hey
<alkisg> When moving 100 photos to another dir, I get the progress dialog for at least one minute... while it should happen in 1 sec, as they're in the same file system
<alkisg> Anyone else gets that?
<alkisg> (I mean, with cut/paste from caja)
<conor> k
<alkisg> Nah it completely hangs... maybe it's trying to update metadata or thumbnails or something, and it does it wrong...
<zobeid> So, I see that buttons 4 and 5 on my mouse work as Forward and Back in Firefox. . .   But where is that configured?  I don't see anything about it in Mouse Preferences, in the Control Center?
<Laserman> control center - keybpard shortcuts ?
<zobeid> I didn't see anything related to the mouse in there?  I'll look again. . .
<teward> zobeid: might be preconfigured options or code on the mouse itself.
<Kenzo> hey anyone about?
<Laserman> No
<Kenzo> haha hello Laserman
<Laserman> Aloha
<Kenzo> do you know much about hal, hal-info package by any chance? I can't stream video from 2 sites
<Laserman> I can only get hulu and netflix using chrome from google
<Kenzo> chrome and firefox have failed me with this unfortunately. i might have to resort to playonlinux :o
<Laserman> that wont help
<Kenzo> Whaatt?! why? Back in the day when I used Ubuntu 14.04 all i needed to do was download hal/hal-info to get this site to work. now it makes no difference
<Laserman> Oh.. if 32 bit.. bad news
<Kenzo> I'm on a 64 bit machine
<Kenzo> another thing that's seeming impossible is uninstalling android studio. if anyone knows they should have a monument in their image
<Laserman> 3rd party apps suck
<Kenzo>  yes i'm beginning to discover that. the entire internet doesn't seem to know either which is rare
<alkisg> https://askubuntu.com/questions/546723/uninstall-android-studio-completely
<alanb> alanb
<alanb> Sorry, I have never used IRC before so am making mistakes
<Kenzo> alkisg, thanks. i tried this but the program was still there!
<alkisg> Kenzo: which of those 5 answers did you try, and where it the program after uninstallation?
<Kenzo> alkisg, the one with 32 hits - removing each of the folders from the directories.the program was still in my menu options and when i clicked it seemed all i had done was removed my configuration/settings. so i would need to start the setup again
<alkisg> Kenzo: you can drag the menu to your desktop, and then right click properties to see WHERE the program is
<alkisg> That is, a file system path, not a menu
<Kenzo> alkisg, does this answer the question? '/usr/local/android-studio/bin/studio.sh'
<alkisg> Kenzo: yes, so, it seems you installed android-studio as root and not as the user
<alkisg> So, /usr/local/android-studio is where the program is; and the desktop file might be in /usr/local/share/applications
<Kenzo> Ah, I'm stumped, i just followed the instructions from the android studio website
<Kenzo> so i need to find the /usr/local/android-studio and delete it?
<alkisg> Programs put data in various locations. That's the major location, but deleting that one won't e.g. delete your menu entry
<alkisg> First check the installation instructions that you followed, and see if they have uninstallation instructions
<alkisg> Then, check the other dir that I said as well
<alkisg> Finally, if you delete those and you still have leftovers, you can also check in #android
<alkisg> As it's not an ubuntu package so it's not supported in ubuntu channels
<Kenzo> OK will do, thanks alkisg. I'm not going to make that mistake again. How can yout tell if you are installing as root?
<alkisg> sudo means root
<Kenzo> oh yeah *facepalm*
<Akuli> everything is probably somewhere in /usr/local
<Akuli> most e.g. /usr/local/share/applications/whatever could be a menu entry
<Akuli> e.g. /usr/local/share/applications/whatever could be a menu entry
<conor__> hello
<conor__> total newbie
<deskwizard> we've all been one at some point ;)
<conor_> whats the way to register
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-16
<future> How safe is it to stay on a version of ubuntu thats no longer supported?
<FinnCoding> Hey
<aus_mal> Hi, hope everyone is well. I was wondering if there's any way to separate the header and title bars in GNOME apps like was done in vanilla ubuntu?
<Laserman> !info aptoncd
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (zesty), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<Laserman> !info su
<ubottu> Package su does not exist in zesty
<terrowin> Hello all, I have a problem with panel applets crashing on Ubuntu Mate 17.04. I have read various issues on GitHub yet but have been unable to resolve it so far. Anybody have any suggestions? Here is a screenshot of my panel configuration: https://s14.postimg.org/o4ygne1pt/Screenshot_at_2017-07-16_08-36-47.png
<Laserman> install inxi ,   Read, https://git.io/v1qUo  & share the link output here. Or
<Laserman> inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebin    in a terminal & share the link output here
<Laserman> You should also be on 4.10 kernel
<terrowin> @Laserman thanks, I had an issue with pastebin command not found, I created a post here manually with the info: https://pastebin.com/RNz94Gwy
<Laserman> tx
<Laserman> nothing jumps out there.. thats good
<terrowin> ok, just to mention what I've tried so far: removing transparency from panel, disabling orca and blueman from autostart, changing menu applets. Usually on login one applet crashes which seems to trigger most to crash: window list, notification area, clock etc
<Laserman_> I was running aptik backup and chatting.. had a hard lockup and had to power down..    Just fyi while I see where aptik left off
<terrowin> @Laserman ok
<terrowin> anybody solve a problem with panel applets crashing in 17.04? My specs: https://pastebin.com/RNz94Gwy
<rthornton> I wracked my head on this for a few days - if you install rkward on Ubunto 16.04, it works out of the box, but if you install it on 17.04 it wont display output, warning of a API mismatch.  The fix is to uncheck the default of using RKward display, and check using the host display
<rthornton> i also followed the advice of http://www.samhillman.com/2017-04-15-rstudio/
<rthornton> now rstudio also works fine on 17.04
<rthornton> now I am very happy with 17.04!  Printer support is out of the box with 17.04, at install time, unlike 16.04
<rthornton> also I discovered that you need to install gcc build-essential before installing vmware, then vmware works fine (version 12.5.7)
<rthornton> cinnamon guests always warn that they are running in software-rendering mode.  Just click the box, the warning goes away.  No issues with other guests, including windows 7 guests
<nithin> hey
<nithin> anybody online??\
<mate|52052> Hello!
<green_> рузкие ест?
<leighton> How do I remove unwanted files from the boot partition to gain space?
<karjala_> leighton, I think you have to find which package they belong to (with dpkg -S /boot/filename.txt)
<karjala_> and then remove that package, if you are sure you don't need it (with apt purge)
<karjala_> also apt autoremove might help
<leighton> I am new to linux and not use to the terminal. How do I use the apt autoremove?
<Laserman> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:3.2.4-1build2 (zesty), package size 1475 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<Laserman> !info winff
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.5-1 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 18 kB
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-09
<mauro_> como instalo um navegador
<mate|61143> Hey, I'm new on this IRC. Came here from the welcome page on Ubuntu MATE.
<mate|61143> Is this the right place to ask questions?
<swift110> sup folks
<alkisg> mate|61143: sure, ask
<swift110> yes you dont have to ask to ask
<praveenprem08> hello ther
<mate|73287> Guys, do you know why WiFi is not working in Ubuntu 18.04 (HP laptop).
<rayosb> hi this a test
<diogenes_> for driver license?
<stevenm_> sixwheeledbeast, figured it out - but the installer is woefully inadequate, it's a long manual process
<sixwheeledbeast> stevenm_: if i helped its been been a while, i forgot what it was about
<stevenm_> it's probably not worth going in to again :)
<stevenm_> essentially if you're trying to preserve an existing OS on your hdd when installing ubuntu mate... but also want encryption... but also want encryption done the old fashioned way (lvm with swap inside that) like the wizard would do (which unfortunately wipes the whole disk)... then you're sore out of luck unless you do it all manually and fix a few files/grub/initramfs after
<stevenm_> in my situation... new work laptop ... been told to keep win10 on it (so i've shrunk it to 1/5th the size)... want the encryption (as it's a lappy) and need a swap partition (not file) otherwise hibernation doesn't work
<stevenm_> if any devs read that let me know and I can go into more details
<alkisg> stevenm_: if you're talking about the ubuntu installer, ubiquity, it's not related to mate
<alkisg> Mate uses it, but doesn't handle bug reports etc; you'd need to use launchpad
<stevenm_> alkisg, oh sure i know that - but it just happens to be mate i'm installing
<stevenm_> the bug likely already exists :)  it's essentially called... (if it exists)... make sure the advanced partitioning screen can create/edit LVM
<stevenm_> which is a huge huge job :)
<alkisg> stevenm_: great, but if you want the *ubiquity* devs to read this, so that they fix it, you should report it to them, not to mate
<stevenm_> otherwise the bug could be... allow an automated lvm/luks setup (like it does currently) but not as *whole* disk - i.e. along side other gpt/dos partitions
<stevenm_> i guess that is more reasonable
<sixwheeledbeast> stevenm_: ah yes i remember
<ani> I did a fresh dual boot installation of Ubuntu Mate on my laptop and for some reason it's running hotter than WIndows 10 out of the box. I haven't installed any additional softwares yet apart from psesnsor
<sixwheeledbeast> maybe mention it in #ubuntu ?
<sixwheeledbeast> ani what does psensor show
<ani> psensor shows CPU core temperatures as 53, 55, 54, 54. They change a bit but stay between 50 and 55
<ani> celcius
<ani> BUt when I boot into Windows 10, average temperature stays between 40c and 45c
<ani> Those were 4 temperature levels for 4 cores
<ani> Should I go to #ubuntu ?
<sixwheeledbeast> ani: may just be detecting the temperature wrong in one or the other.
<ani> maybe. But touching the laptop with hand also feels hotter here. Don't get me wrong, I love Linux. I'm just looking for a way to fix this.
<sixwheeledbeast> doesn't sound amazingly hot for a laptop tbh. depending on the chip it could go upto 90 odd before throttling.
<sixwheeledbeast> i would investigate with "top" in terminal if anything is using CPU
<sixwheeledbeast> also see if "dmesg" shows any issues.
<ani> how do I do that?
<sixwheeledbeast> open a terminal and type top
<ani> and the dmesg one?
<sixwheeledbeast> yep you will need to stop top or open another term
<sixwheeledbeast> in top whats your load avg and cpu%
<ani> give me a moment
<ani> load average: 0.09, 0.33, 0.37
<ani> %Cpu(s):  0.7 us,  0.4 sy,  0.0 ni, 98.9 id,  0.0 wa,  0.0 hi,  0.0 si,  0.0 st
<sixwheeledbeast> so nothing is happening really. <1%
<ani> yeah. And still all my cores are at about 60C now
<sixwheeledbeast> as I say that may not be accurate for whatever reason.
<ani> okay. Thanks for the help.
<alkisg> ani, you can also try asking in #ubuntu-kernel
<alkisg> Kernel schedulers and all can cause temperature problems
<alkisg> But if you don't see anything weird in htop, it's not a desktop environment issue
<ani> Oh okay. Thanks
<cl> hi ihave aprobrem,why my firefox cant use hdmi sound
<alkisg> If you run `aplay /bin/ls` do you hear it from hdmi?
<cl> i can use in ubuntu mate   bu at firefox sound is zizizizi......
<sandra_> I have a question about installation
<sandra_> ok neverming
<karjala_> Do you know if systemd unit files inside /etc/systemd/system may safely be links to files outside that directory?
<karjala_> I think I read somewhere that we shouldn't do that
<m4t> karjala_: my /etc/systemd has a ton of symlinks to /lib/systemd/system .service files. i didn't put them there.
<karjala_> yes i know
<karjala_> mine too
<karjala_> but i'm wondering about the ones we put there
<karjala_> ourselves
<karjala_> are they allowed to be symlinks?
<m4t> i dont think it'd be an issue, easy to test
<Eickmeyer> karjala_, m4t: Any time a systemd service is "enable"d to start at startup, it creates a symlink. Hence those symlinks. Don't mess with them unless you put them there; you could bork your install.
<Eickmeyer> And really, there's no reason to link to them from anywhere else, which could also be hazardous.
<m4t> i don't see an issue with ln -s /some/path/to/some.service /etc/systemd/system/; systemctl daemon-reload; systemctl enable some.service
<m4t> if it works it works
<Eickmeyer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<m4t> i'm not really visualizing a use case though. maybe if you had .service/executables stored on a network drive and wanted to update multiple systems or something
<m4t> karjala_: oh btw, there is also the possibility of a hard link instead of a symlink. that way the same data/inode is pointed to by 2 different files. modify one, and the contents of the other is modified. it'll only work if they're both on the same filesystem though.
<karjala_> m4t, what i replace 1 rather than modify it?
<m4t> if you rm it then make a new one, the other one still stays the same
<m4t> i think a mv/cp would overwrite it as well. but if you just did cat > file ^D, then it'd modify both
<m4t> anything that changes the inode..
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-10
<Oriyon> sound quality hasnt improved in linux since ages..
<swift110> hmm
<stevenm_> alkisg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1780971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1780971 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Insufficient simple partitioning options" [Undecided,New]
<stevenm_> took some explaining - but done it :)  it'll probably get laughed at
<stevenm_> or get called a fringe case
<stevenm_> but i think a laptop that is encrypted, can dual boot and has hibernation working - isn't a tall order
<mate|94617> HELLO
<mate|17946> hi
<mate|86521> I need some help.https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/grub-mbr-and-ssd-upgrade-4175633671/
<mate|86521> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/grub-mbr-and-ssd-upgrade-4175633671/
<mate|86521> every-time I boot my computer, I go to GRUB prompt. Even when I manually chose to boot from my SSD. But to my luck, I stumbled upon this post (https://askubuntu.com/a/159850- except in my case, I was not seeing grub rescue prompt, but grub prompt instead. So now, I always have to run following commands on GRUB prompt, every single time I boot my co
<mate|86521> mputer
<mate|86521> grub> root=(hd0,gpt2)
<mate|86521> grub> root=(hd0,gpt2)
<mate|86521> grub> configfile /boot/grub/grub.cf
<mate|86521> - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bhj9KccTsY/
<diogenes_> mate|86521, after booting into your system, have you tried: sudo grub-install /dev/sda and then sudo update-grub
<mate|86521> Yes, I did.
<mate|86521> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SM3MPBRrYb/
<diogenes_> and bios is set to uefi?
<mate|86521> I have seen this option in BIOS settings in while I was installing MATE on other computer, but I am not even seeing an option to enable/disable UEFI/EFI in this computer where I am having problem. My BIOS is Phoenix securecore tiano setup, if it helps.
<diogenes_> mate|86521, in same cases it's also CMS
<diogenes_> if it's enabled then the uefi is enabled
<mate|86521> Did you mean to say CMOS?
<diogenes_> no no that's the inside battery
<mate|86521> Oh, I am not sure then what CMS is.
<mate|86521> Would you be kind to let me know how do I get there?
<diogenes_> search through your bios for such options as legacy mode and notice if it's enabled or disabled
<mate|86521> Found this post: https://askubuntu.com/a/162896
<mate|86521> ran the command, it returns UEFI.
<mate|86521> $ [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOSUEFI
<diogenes_> maybe you've got more than one HDD or SSD?
<diogenes_> ok it's late here, if you can't find a working solution then come back tomorrow, maybe we can invent something
<diogenes_> gn
<mate|86521> GN
<mate|86521> Thanks
<mate|86521> I did upgrade HDD to SDD.
<mate|86521> * SSD
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-11
<Droid> I need some help.h ttps://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/grub-mbr-and-ssd-upgrade-4175633671/ ... every-time I boot my computer, I go to GRUB prompt. Even when I manually chose to boot from my SSD. But to my luck, I stumbled upon this post (https://askubuntu.com/a/159850- except in my case, I was not seeing grub rescue prompt, but grub prompt instead. So now, I always have to run following commands
<Droid> on GRUB prompt, every single time I boot my computer.
<Droid> grub> root=(hd0,gpt2)
<Droid> grub> configfile /boot/grub/grub.cf
<Droid> - More details about my hard drive partition http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bhj9KccTsY/
<Droid> I am using UEFI boot.
<Droid> I tried using sudo grub-install /dev/sda and then sudo update-grub ... no luck.
<Droid> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SM3MPBRrYb/
<Droid> I did upgrade HDD to SSD.
<Droid> Please help.
<jnox> hello, does this unity's affect vulnerability concern Ubuntu MATE at all? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1777415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1777415 in unity (Ubuntu) "Local authorization bypass by using suspend mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<m4t> "We're unlikely to fix this, since having physical access means an attacker could simply access the hard disk directly or replace the password on it and unlock the computer."
<m4t> uh....
<m4t> lol
<m4t> jnox: i don't think so, mate uses mate-screensaver, idk what unity uses
<jnox> ok
<m4t> eh...that was a pretty lame response from someone working as a *security engineer* for canonical :|
<m4t> unless of course i'm misunderstanding something about how easy it is to reproduce, conditions involved, etc.
<hurdman> hello !
<hurdman> i use ubuntu mate 18.04 x86_64
<hurdman> I  punctually have a big timeout when I use samba via caja. Ideas ? I did not have the trouble in my old installation ubuntu. (16.04)
<kurtsfd12> hey
<rdp_> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<hurdman> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<adry>  este sistema operativo
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> anyone here?
<Boyette> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-12
<ebattleon> Hi, I have been trying to register for the mate forums for past week and the confirmation email never gets sent to my email acc. If this not right place for this I apologize but thanks in advance if you sort this out.
<mate|379> can somebody help me get steam working on ubuntu mate
<mate|379> I tried install it in the made terminal and changed my graphics driver to Nvidia
<diogenes_> mate|379, and?
<mate|379> and when I run it as administrator the program dosent start
<diogenes_> mate|379, what do you mean as administrator?
<mate|379> right click the steam file and choose the option run as administrator
<diogenes_> are you on windows? i never seen such a thing on linux
<mate|379> all I see when I do is a small black window in the left corner of the screen which appears and quickly dissaperas
<mate|379> no I am on Ubuntu mate
<diogenes_> mate|379, open a terminal
<mate|379> I want steam so I can run hitman on linux
<mate|379> temrinal open
<mate|379> terminal
<diogenes_> type in steam and hit enter
<mate|379> done, it shares a line 444: no match: ssfn* response
<mate|379> Steam runtime isenabled automattically
<diogenes_> so did it open or what?>
<mate|379> and it installed a breakpad for the steam exception handler
<mate|379> no it did not
<mate|379> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0: undefined symbol: xcb_send_request_with_fds
<diogenes_> mate|379, run this: sudo aptitude purge steam steam:i386
<mate|379> command not found
<diogenes_> run: sudo apt purge steam steam:i386
<mate|379> this was working
<diogenes_> is it done?
<mate|379> yes it told me some files had to be removed manually though
<mate|379> but it installed alot of files
<diogenes_> run: sudo apt install steam-launcher libatk-bridge2.0-0
<mate|379> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<mate|379>   libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libxinerama1:i386 libxss1:i386
<mate|379> sudo apt autoremove
<diogenes_> just accept and hit y
<mate|379> it accepted itself
<diogenes_> is it installing?
<mate|379> yes it installed something
<diogenes_> is it done?
<mate|379> yes
<diogenes_> now type in steam and hit enter
<mate|379> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0: undefined symbol: xcb_send_request_with_fds
<mate|379> same error persist
<mate|379> s
<mate|379> Do I need windows installed secondarily for it to work properly?
<mate|379> maybe i need some drivers for my graphics card
<mate|379> or different ones
<diogenes_> mate|379, unfortunately i need to leave now, i hope someone will try to help you here but also you can ask in /j # steam
<mate|379> thanks
<adry> hello?
<adry> soy nuevo en esto
<sixwheeledbeast> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adry> vale gracias
<greenmanspirit> Good day, I am trying to find a way to trigger the HiDPI settings in mate-tweak when my thunderbolt dock is plugged in and pulled out. I don't see a way to trigger the change from the command line using `mate-tweak -whatever` and I also searched the source and couldn't see how handles the scaling changes to try and add a command line flag. Any guidance will be appreciated. Thank you!
<vkareh> greenmanspirit: mate-tweak is mostly just a front for gsettings. Try this from the command line: gsettings set org.mate.interface window-scaling-factor 2
<vkareh> (2 is for HiDPI, 1 for regular, 0 for auto-detect)
<greenmanspirit> Thank you vkareh, I was thinking that but didn't see gsettings in the source. I am guessing it is in one of the imports.
<adry> hello
<adry> I would like to know how to download Google Chrome
<adry> please
<diogenes_> adry, here: https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<vkareh> adry: have you tried Chromium? It's the open source base of Chrome, and available in the ubuntu repositories
<adry> thank you diogenes
<adry> vkareh I think we already do it
<adry> thank you
<adry> can someone tell me how to install youtube / instagram or whatsapp please.
<adry> I'm new to this operating system and I still do not control it well
<vkareh> adry: youtube/instagram are not apps, they are websites. Use Firefox/Chromium to go to their respective urls. For whatsapp, there are some in the snap store: https://snapcraft.io/whatsdesk and https://snapcraft.io/ubuntu-social-kit - never used any of those (I don't use whatsapp), so I cannot comment on them.
<adry> thank you
<pi__> well heres something I dont do ofter, I just found an image of ubuntu mate for raspberry pi 3 b +
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-13
<Guest16609> hola tengo ubuntu mate 18.04 quiero tener el global folder color pero no se como hacerlo
<Guest16609> serian tan amables de ayudarme
<Guest16609> ubot9 ayudame we
<mate|89090> hi
<TaZeR> hello mate!
<TaZeR> welcome to ubuntu-mate the home of the mate
<hackmymac> I am trying to make a Live USB for 18.04 using Mac Linux USB Loader. 17.10 will work but not 18.04, either 64 or 32 bit
<hackmymac> Hello by the way
<hackmymac> I thought you would all be named Bruce
<TaZeR> my real name is Bryce
<TaZeR> is that close enough
<hackmymac> Ha! Mine is Bruce. Monty Python says I win
<TaZeR> cool maybe we can be brothers
<TaZeR> and take down the modern gangs of new york
<hackmymac> Any idea why my Live USB of 18.04 boots into a black screen?
<hackmymac> Oh well. I figured I would give this a shot before I had to leave.
<hackmymac> In closing, let me leave you with what Monty Python has led me to believe is your national prayer
<hackmymac> Dear Lord,
<hackmymac> We Humbly beseech thee
<hackmymac> Etcetera etcetera etcetera
<hackmymac> Amen
<mate|64623> Hi guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu Mate onto my raspberry pi, however the image when I put it on using etcher only has a 64mb boot partition, which causes the software updater to fail. Is there any way I can make this bigger? I tried using gparted live and it caused it to boot but then crash
<sixwheeledbeast> software wouldnt normally use boot partition. what does ls -la show?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-14
<Drew_> Yo
<lowkey_> after 10 years the issue about not being able to change keyboard layout from US layout on startup and then is expected to type your crypt password without there being any way of doing it without the keys on your non/US keyboard layout being possible to type. It is impossible to decrypt your harddrive. There are really only 2 options at first install under "installation type
<lowkey_> so that this issue is still there is not make for confidence in Ubuntu
<mate|83659> ey
<mate|83659> hello
<mate|83659> e
<mate|83659> ]
<mate|83659> ]
<mate|83659> ]
<mate|83659> ]
<mate|83659> ]
<libaofeng> ?
<libaofeng> now
<libaofeng> be in
<ubuntu-mate> test
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-15
<alkisg> Wimpress: Hi! Would it be possible to remove fcitx and mate-hud from the live CDs for the 18.04.1 release? It's not a usual "they crash" issue, but they hang the whole UI, making the experience awful...
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mate-indicator-applet/+bug/1767765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767765 in mate-indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "Clicking on fcitx applet hangs Ubuntu MATE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alkisg> https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/mate-hud/issues/30
<alkisg> 18.04.1 is significant because it will possibly be the last LTS release that will support 32bit installations, so people might want to keep it for years...
<mate|86760> how to solve?? audio output preferences - switching of the selected audio device settings "the output device choice is accepted but remains for a few seconds, after a few seconds automatically switches to the default position LINE OUT
<TaZeR> mate it up ubuntu style baby... mate it up like a baby caught in a tree
<diogenes_> TaZeR, you still distro hopping?
<TaZeR> nah not so much these days, i have to maintain some other stuff that sucks up my time
<TaZeR> i also bought one of those cool 8 bit light up figurines, i got the flash
<diogenes_> so which distro would become your last place of refuge?
<TaZeR> whatever was on the box pretty much was left as is or got shut down if it had no use, even my main gaming pc psu died and i never fixed it =/
<TaZeR> i mined eth on it and for some reason i found out i should have an eth password that i dont have...
<TaZeR> and i cant access my like 0.6eth
<diogenes_> TaZeR, and what about the gf you've been looking for on IRC?
<TaZeR> i remember the miner program making the wallet for me automatically and just saying that is my address and that it doesnt need a username/pw or something
<TaZeR> you know with that second thing ive figured out that irc girls are some very high class women ive got no chance here
<TaZeR> im going back to scumming the bars looking for drunken woozies\
<TaZeR> is that the proper term? it sounds odd
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> you right, women on irc are HQ
<diogenes_> the best
<ghost_> Servus ihr lieben,
<strugglez> hello!
<diogenes_> hi
<Frank> what command returns the mesa/vc4 driver versions used on ubuntu-mate? I tried dpkg but returns <none> in the version column.
<Frank> I also tried 'ubuntu-drivers devices' which returned nothing as root.
<diogenes_> Frank, what you trying to do?
<Frank> I'm trying to report the driver versions that work on mate but don't on raspbian and gentoo.
<Frank> It's so kivy screenmanager will work and not crash the system.
<diogenes_> Frank, try: inxi -G
<Frank> does ubuntu mate use the mesa/VC4 drivers? I see X.org for the display but we believe the problem is mesa/vc4 issue.
<MrFloofyWiskers> Nothing to see here... just testing a new installation 18.04  :-)
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-12
<camelotbob> Good morning  #ubuntu-mate
<Gosset> good morning
<Gosset> and long life
<kernal_> Ohayo!
<camelotbob> Have you guys ever seen delayed movements with a wifi mouse on Ubuntu Mate?  Any mouse movements are about 1/4 seconds or more delayed.  If you spin the mouse in several circles, it takes a few second for it to repeat your action.
<Gosset> nop
<camelotbob> It works fine on my windows laptop, so I was wondering if it was a driver problem.  Mouse -->  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BIFNTMC
<Gosset> I got my Ubuntu Mate a little slowlier since I installed Gnome apps
<sixwheeledbeast> Possibly drivers are unavailable.
<Gosset> Hi, how do I activate Trash on auto mounted ext4 partition?
<Gosset> options are: nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show,x-gvfs-name=Data
<Gosset> maybe replacing nosuid by uid=1000 ?
<Gosset> the guys on ubuntu chan do not help me :(
<Gosset> seriously?
<Gosset> for me it's a basic question
<Gosset> I it's strange I don't found the answer on Google
<camelotbob> I found a few references to mouse lag when it's a wifi mouse.  So it's probably not ubuntu.
<sixwheeledbeast> If you check for Additional Drivers in Software and Updates it's not technically wifi just 2.4Ghz
<kernal_> there's such a things as a wifi mouse??
<kernal_> why?
<sixwheeledbeast> Gosset: I dont understand your question
<sixwheeledbeast> No idea some wireless mice use 2.4G to a USB RX for some reason
<Gosset> my English is poor I know
<kernal_> adding wifi latency of course there's gonna be a delay :S
<Gosset> there is no trash can in my auto mounted /mnt/data partition
<kernal_> what does trash have to do with mounting a drive?
<sixwheeledbeast> Gosset: "Trash" is only in one location on each system
<kernal_> mount /dev/name_of_disk /where_you_want_to_mount/some_folder
<Gosset> I see
<Gosset> so when I delete any file from my "data" partition, it's permanently  deleted
<Gosset> :(
<alkisg> Gosset: if you have enough rights, a .Trash-(uid) folder is created for each volume
<kernal_> rm /*
<alkisg> It's hidden so you need to `ls -la` or Ctrl+H to see it
<alkisg> But you need write access there
<Gosset> of course I have write access
<Gosset> it's a personal computer
<sixwheeledbeast> Gosset: I imagine you have a .Trash file within your partition
<Gosset> nop
<alkisg> For example, "administrator" doesn't have write access to "/"
<alkisg> Even on personal computers
<Gosset> I have a lost&found
<sixwheeledbeast> Due to the drive being treated as a removable one
<tomreyn> the same discussion is also happening in #ubuntu currently
<sixwheeledbeast> Ctrl+H may show hidden files
<Gosset> yes tomreyn
<Gosset> sorry
<Gosset> I focus on this chan from now on
<Gosset> the only hidden file on my separate partition is lost&found
<alkisg> Gosset: I didn't see the start of the discussion; what file system is this, ext4? In ext4 users don't have write access to /.
<alkisg> So they can't get .Trash folders there
<Gosset> yes alkisg
<Gosset> oh my
<alkisg> You'd need to create it manually
<Gosset> every time ?
<alkisg> Just once
<Gosset> ok
<Gosset> with which name
<Gosset> .Trash?
<alkisg> .Trash-1000, or whatever your uid is
<alkisg> id -u shows it
<alkisg> Remember to chown it to your uid
<Gosset> yes, it's 1000
<alkisg> so, chown 1000:1000 /path/to/folder/.Trash-1000
<alkisg> Then you can test with gvfs-trash; it should move a file from that volume inside trash
<alkisg> (if it belongs to you, again; otherwise you can't delete it without using sudo)
<Gosset> Now I don't know what I've typed, I don't have permissions to write anything on the partition :(
<alkisg> It's normal not to have permissions to write to ext4
<alkisg> sudo mkdir /path/to/folder/username; sudo chown 1000:1000 /path/to/folder/username; ==> will give you a folder for this user
<sixwheeledbeast> I personally have my data drives as /data0 /data1 etc not /mnt/data. Then within there a .Trash-1000 was automagically made the first time I deleted something.
<alkisg> Automounted folders go to /media/volume
<alkisg> While /mnt/volume is wrong, FHS says /mnt shouldn't have subdirs
<Gosset> I'll restart
<Gosset> ok, it works ... partly
<Gosset> I don't have write access on /mnt/Data, but I have w access to folders inside /mnt/Data
<Gosset> strange!
<alkisg> Gosset: what is /mnt/Data?
<alkisg> What mounts it there?
<alkisg> Do you have an entry in fstab for that?
<Gosset> it's my auto mounted partition
<Gosset> of course
<Gosset> it automounts every time
<alkisg>  /mnt/Data is the wrong path to use, that's why I'm asking
<alkisg> Automounted partitions go to /media/
<sixwheeledbeast> If the drive is internal I personally would give it a dir in root so /data0 as ext4. If removable media then I would normally format as FAT anyways and let the system mount it to /media or whereever. I feel /mnt is fairly redundant in a modern ubuntu distro.
<Gosset> it was automatically mounted there
<alkisg> Is this Ubuntu?
<Gosset> I used to have it on /media too
<alkisg> Ubuntu doesn't use /mnt to automount things
<Gosset> yes
<alkisg> You modified it somehow
<alkisg> Did you put it in /etc/fstab? Paste the line here
<Gosset> nope
<alkisg> grep /mnt /proc/mounts
<alkisg> What's the output of this/
<alkisg> And, grep /mnt /etc/fstab
<alkisg> The output of this too
<Gosset> chown 1000:1000 /path/to/folder/.Trash-1000
<Gosset> sorry
<Gosset> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<Gosset> #
<Gosset> # Use 'blkid' to print the universally unique identifier for a
<Gosset> # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices
<Gosset> # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<alkisg> Don't flood
<alkisg> Now you were muted
<alkisg> Wait a bit, then type the output that I asked for; it's one line, not all the fstab
<alkisg> I think the bot unmutes you after 1 minute...
<Gosset> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hk4sHQ3B98/
<sixwheeledbeast> I'd backup fstab and re setup the drive for /data0
<alkisg> Yup, you manually put it there
<Gosset> I swear I didn't put it manually there
<alkisg> sixwheeledbeast: sorry but that's not really good advice
<alkisg> Please google for "FHS", file system hierarchy standard
<alkisg> There are valid and invalid places to mount things...
<sixwheeledbeast> I know about FHS
<alkisg> Gosset: in any case, what you see is normal. It's an ext4 file system, you don't have access to /, and you have to subfolders
<alkisg> You could chown /, but using subfolders is fine too
<Gosset> then I'll chown /
<alkisg> It's like "you're not able to write to /home or to /, but you can write to /home/username"
<alkisg> Gosset: I mean /mnt/Dades of course, not / directly, right?
<Gosset> yes
<Gosset> I've configured all my system with /mnt/Dades
<alkisg> OK; note that you'll no longer be able to boot from that disk, if you ever install an os in this
<Gosset> the idea is to store my data there only
<alkisg> As many apps expect the root dir to be root-owned, otherwise consider it a security issue
<alkisg> OK
<Gosset> thanks
<alkisg> Go on, just keep that in mind
<Gosset> solved
<Gosset> thanks a lot
<alkisg> np
<Gosset> I must say that in my old PC I had the same partition as NTFS in /media
<Gosset> to share files with Windows
<alkisg> NTFS gets automounted with the ability for users to write to  /
<alkisg> ext4 is different; it's automounted without that ability, and also without the ability to execute things from there
<Gosset> but I discovered that ext4 files can be shared with a Windows partition too
<Gosset> using Virtual Machine
<Gosset> not a Windows partition sorry
<Gosset> a Windows .vdi
<Gosset> *VirtualBox
<alkisg> With VirtualBox you're using vboxsf, not ext4, not ntfs
<Gosset> It was stupid having the NTFS partition
<alkisg> The files are accessed over vboxsf, something like "over the network"
<Gosset> yes
<Gosset> anyway, the NTFS filesystem would worth in a dual boot machine
<Gosset> not my case
<alkisg> Right
<alkisg> I adviced a user for that a few months ago, maybe it was you D:
<sixwheeledbeast> ?
<alkisg> (that ntfs isn't needed when vboxfs is used)
<sixwheeledbeast> oh
<Gosset> it might be me xD
<sixwheeledbeast> I thought you where still on about FHS
<sixwheeledbeast> FHS has no comment on mounting other drives to /data or even Mac style /vol I have seen.
<alkisg> 3.11. /media : Mount point for removable media 3.12. /mnt : Mount point for a temporarily mounted filesystem
<alkisg> These are the standard mount points, unless of course a partition is reserved for another part of fhs, like /home, /var, whatever
<alkisg> If you mount it to /data0, for example, you'd need to specially configure backup software to exlcude this
<alkisg> Rationale . Placing the mount points for all removable media directly in the root directory would potentially result in a large number of extra directories in /.
<alkisg> Although the use of subdirectories in /mnt as a mount point has recently been common, it conflicts with a much older tradition of using /mnt directly as a temporary mount point.
<sixwheeledbeast> Exactly neither mount point is listed by FHS for permanently mounted drives. I can't see why you would need to backup root backup would normally be for user data anyway. I am not saying for removable media I am on about a internal extra drive. FHS as no comment on where to mount them is my point, plenty of advise on where to mount specifics but not a "data" drive.
<sixwheeledbeast> If the drive is for a specific job listed in the FHS then it should be mounted there, that being anywhere /srv /home/user0 /opt /var/mail whatever. However, in this case /data0 is a pretty suitable place for an additional data drive and there is nothing in the FHS that explicitly forbids this.
<alkisg> sixwheeledbeast: see the sentence above, " Placing the mount points for all removable media directly in the root directory would potentially result in a large number of extra directories in /."
<alkisg> It's an advice against this
<sixwheeledbeast> "removable"
<alkisg> (from fhs copy/paste)
<alkisg> the rationale is the same
<sixwheeledbeast> internal drives are not considered "removable" they are as removable as the system drive
<alkisg> We can play with words, but what's the difference between "internal drive for media" vs "external drive for media" wrt to that specific sentence?
<alkisg> Don't they both clutter /?
<alkisg> Backup root drive => eh, do I really need to justify why people backup their /?!
<alkisg> Software that backs up / knows to exclude /media and /mnt, but not /data0
<alkisg> In any case, I'm not someone for looong chats, I just wanted to point to what I've read/seen with experience; anyone can then follow whatever he likes best! Coffee time now . :)
<sixwheeledbeast> You can have all your / subdirectories on different physical drives if you wanted. They are all part of the system and not "removable"
<alkisg> It would be a cluttered / then
<alkisg> That's the point of FHS, to make things make more sense
<alkisg> You can have /data0 to /data100000 if you prefer it
<sixwheeledbeast> you would just do /data and then sub dirs
<alkisg> It could be /data, /mata, /pata, /fata, not specifically data0 to numberxxx
<alkisg> Different names that don't belong in subfolders :D
<sixwheeledbeast> yes it could if you wanted.
<alkisg> If you prefer /data with subfolders instead of /media with subfolders, sure, you can use that too
<alkisg> I'm just saying what FHS suggests
<sixwheeledbeast> As I say FHS doesn't have "specific" advise for this scenario
<alkisg> Note that they also don't mention usb sticks etc; they can't mention everything; people will need to apply their good sense in cases not explicitly mentioned
<alkisg> That doesn't mean that distros should use /usb and /sd-card for these
<sixwheeledbeast> No because they are covered under media
<alkisg> How about internal usb sticks? Some boards have these too
<sixwheeledbeast> they are "removable"
<alkisg> Nope, not more so than sata disks
<alkisg> They're internal usb sticks
 * alkisg has seen people argue about specific words in manuals and books for ages; he's not really into this :)
<alkisg> If you think this word removes the good sense behind that advice, you can surely ignore it
<sixwheeledbeast> I am not arguing I am just defending the fact that there is no issue with mounting a /data drive like this as far as the FHS guidelines
<alkisg> I don't see it that way; but I don't think we can convince each other either
<sixwheeledbeast> As I say if it has a specific purpose it should be mounted there above all else first.
<sixwheeledbeast> The point of the FHS is so there is a standard between distributions on file locations, this is why a /data would be out of scope.
<alkisg> This argument is the same as why /media/alkisg is out of scope
<alkisg> Or why /mnt/alkisg isn't a good place
<alkisg> Anyway, really, we can't convince each other
<alkisg> Let's drop it at this point
<sixwheeledbeast> 1.1 Purpose The FHS document has a limited scope: Local placement of local files is a local issue, so FHS does not attempt to usurp system administrators.
<alkisg> Advice only makes sense if it makes sense; what I perceive from FHS is clearly different from what you make sense of it; so each one can apply it as he sees fit
<alkisg> I don't think anyone of us is giving advice anymore; so...
 * alkisg waves
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-13
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume up and coming GPD P2 should work with UM?
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-14
<ChrisWere> Hi all, I'm getting random disconnections on my WIFI which I haven't had on other distros, either previous Ubuntus or Manjaro. Is anyone familiar with this problem?
<sixwheeledbeast> Laptop? Driver issue?
<ChrisWere> Well I can't see it being a driver issue as it works on other distros including 18.10. It's an entroware triton, the WIFI card is an intel 3165
<ChrisWere> The connection just drops out, the the password dialog box pops up and I just click connect and I'm reconnected.
<sixwheeledbeast> It would be the first place to look is all. Where the driver versions the same between the two distros?
<ChrisWere> I don't know, how would I find out?
<sixwheeledbeast> grep dpkg
<ChrisWere> I'm just getting a blinking cursor when I type that
<sixwheeledbeast> it wasn't a full command just a comment. try "lshw | grep driverversion"
<ChrisWere> Sorry you've lost me.
<ChrisWere> Ah ok, diver version is 5.0.0-20
<sixwheeledbeast> search says there a a few people that have issues on certain kernel versions. maybe check that too. I have had issues with broadcom cards on certain kernels "uname -a"
<ChrisWere> How do I switch kernal versions?
<ChrisWere> this is all very complicated
<ChrisWere> I've got an appointment I have to make, so I'm going to have to leave. Thanks for the help, but I'll have to come back to this later, or install a different distro. Thanks again.
<sixwheeledbeast> select available ones at boot
<ObiDriftKenobi> hi i just wanna tell the devs that ubuntu mate is awesome!
<ChrisWere> I'm told from others that my WIFI cutting out may be due to some new power saving feature? Would anyone happen to know about this?
<ChrisWere> I've sent a ticket request to Entroware, to see if they can get to the bottom of it, since there's no progress made here. But if any of you good folks would like to chime in on suggestions, I'll be here.
<ChrisWere> Ahh, I think i found the issue thanks to a forum post.
